# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > Word >  Affaire Word : La Cour Suprme accepte d'entendre Microsoft

## Gordon Fowler

*Affaire Word : La Cour Suprme accepte d'entendre Microsoft* 
*Vers une remise en cause du systme de brevets amricain ?*

*Mise  jour du 30/11/10, par Hinault Romaric*

La Haute Cour de Justice amricaine a dcid d'entendre Microsoft dans l'affaire l'opposant  i4i.

La Cour a dclar qu'elle examinerait bien l'appel de Microsoft aprs sa condamnation  verser 290 millions de dollars  i4i.

Pour mmoire, cette affaire de violation de brevet concerne une ancienne version de Word. Elle oppose depuis dj plus d'un an la socit canadienne i4i  Microsoft, affaire qui avait abouti  une condamnation de Redmond  verser une somme de 290 millions de dollars et  l'interdiction de vente de Office (lire ci-avant) .

Aprs plusieurs mois, et l'chec de sa demande de r-examiner de l'affaire dans sa totalit, Microsoft a enfin la possibilit de faire entendre ses derniers arguments et se flicite de cette dcision de la Haute Cour.

 Nous nous flicitons de la dcision du Tribunal  a dclar David Howard, avocat de Microsoft dans un communiqu.  les questions souleves dans cette affaire sont essentielles pour l'intgrit de notre systme de brevets. Nous sommes impatients de prsenter notre cas devant la Cour Suprme .

i4i, suite  cette dcision, dclare pour sa part que Microsoft cherche  rcrire l'histoire et le droit des brevets des Etats Unis. Une tche qui concerne, d'aprs le canadien, le Congrs et non les tribunaux.

La rouverture du dossier pourrait en tout faire repartir  zro.

Et engager une rflexion en profondeur sur le brevet logiciel  l'amricaine.

*Source* : Wall Street Journal 


*Et vous ?*


 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce nouveau virement de situation dans cette affaire?
 ::fleche::  Microsoft pourrait-il faire annuler la condamnation a verser 290 millions de dollars ?


*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

*Maj de Hinault Romaric*

*Mise  jour du 02.03.2010 par Katleen*
*La Cour refuse d'examiner l'appel demand par Microsoft, dans l'affaire qui l'oppose  i4i*

La bataille semble en trs mauvaise voie pour Microsoft. Suite  la condamnation que la firme a copp (voir news prcdentes ci-dessous), elle avait fait appel auprs de la US Court of Appeals du circuit fdral.

Mais les 12 juges de cette Cour ont refus de r-entendre le cas.

Ultime et dernier recours pour la firme de Redmond : la Court Suprme.

Microsoft n'a pas encore annonc si oui ou non il saisira cette option de la dernire chance. Pour l'instant, l'entreprise se dit juste non satisfaite du refus essuy. Avant d'voquer la possibilit de passer " la prochaine tape".

En fait, Microsoft a encore une autre possibilit : en mars, trois juges ont remis en cause le ct "volontaire" de la violation du brevet. De ce fait, Microsoft serait en droit de demander une rvision du jugement par la totalit de la cour.

i4i est, de son ct, "ravi" du jugement qu'il peroit comme la fin "d'une longue et dure procdure" et un message d'encouragement "aux petites entreprises et  la protection de leurs inventions".

*Mise  jour du 15.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Microsoft a 6 semaines pour verser 290 millios de dollars, dans l'affaire de l'interdiction de vente de Word*

Comme annonc dans la news prcdente, Microsoft a perdu son procs en appel contre i4i. Le tribunal a eu quelques peines  dterminer le montant de l'amende qui tait  verser, il s'est alors bas sur le calcul suivant : 2.1 millions de copies de Word (vendues lors de la priode posant problme) multiplies par 95 euros (la somme de royalties que i4i aurait du recevoir par copie),  cela s'ajoutent les intrts, et on arrive  la somme finale de 290 millions de dollars.

La firme de Redmond a un dlai de 6 semaines pour rgler cette note.

On ne sait pas encore si Microsoft va se satisfaire de cette dcision, ou si un appel sera lanc auprs de la cour Suprme.

Pour l'instant, et mme si Microsoft paie ce qui lui est demand, Word sera vendu sans la fonction XML  l'origine de toute l'affaire.

*Mise  jour du 11/03/10*
*[Les commentaires de cette mise  jour commencent ici]*


*Affaire Word : la Cour d'Appel confirme la condamnation de Microsoft* 
*Et souligne le caractre volontaire de la violation de brevets* 


Microsoft a demand  la Cour Fdrale d'Appel de reconsidrer sa dcision. Elle ne l'a pas fait.

Dans son procs qui l'oppose  la socit i4i, Microsoft vient donc de perdre un nouveau round. La Justice considre en effet que Word, le traitement de texte de Redmond, a bel et bien enfreint des brevets appartenant  la "petite" socit.

La dcision d'un des juges souligne mme le _"caractre volontaire"_ de la violation de brevet, puisque les preuves apportes par i4i montraient clairement que des employs de Microsoft avaient assist  la prsentation des technologies de leurs concurrents.

L'appel que Redmond avait interjet visait  entendre  nouveau la totalit des acteurs du dossier : le plaignant i4i - bien sr - mais aussi la totalit des juges ayant statu dans cette affaire (dont, pour mmoire, les 3 du premier appel qui avaient confirm l'interdiction de vente, le 22 Dcembre dernier).

Cette procdure est dite "en banc". Une expression du droit amricain trs approprie qui laisse imaginer les juges assis les uns  cot des autres pour un appel collgial.

Les chances qu'une telle audience "en banc" se produise sont donc aujourd'hui quasi nulle, sauf coup de thtre.

Microsoft peut cependant encore porter l'affaire devant la Cour Suprme.

Pour le PDG de i4i, il s'agit l d'une _"dcision encore plus dtaille et argumente qui va dans notre sens"_.

Microsoft n'a pas encore ragit.

La socit risque encore un peu plus d'tre condamne  verser 240 millions de dollars de dommages et intrts  son adversaire.

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 11/01/10*

*Interdiction de vente de Word : Microsoft fait  nouveau appel* 
*Et souhaite convoquer tous les juges de l'affaire "en banc" dans une mme salle d'audience* 


L'Empire Microsoft contre-attaque.

C'est aujourd'hui que l'interdiction de vente de Word prend effet sur le sol amricain. En tout cas partiellement puisque Redmond entend supprimer la fonctionnalit incrimine par le tribunal via une mise  jour du programme (lire prcdemment) qui le rendrait  nouveau lgal.

Mais mme le "partiellement" ne semble pas convenir  Redmond. Certainement parce que la socit se doute que i4i ragira  la solution de la mise  jour, qui plus est manuelle.

Microsoft vient donc de lancer une nouvelle procdure d'appel. Et une bien lourde...

L'appel que la socit vient d'interjeter vise  r-entendre la totalit des acteurs du dossier : le plaignant i4i - bien sr - mais aussi et surtout la totalit des juges ayant statu dans cette affaire (dont, pour mmoire, les 3 du premier appel ayant confirm l'interdiction de vente le 22 Dcembre dernier).

Cette procdure est dite "en banc". Une expression du droit amricain trs approprie puisqu'elle laisse bien imaginer les juges assis les uns  cot des autres pour un appel collgial.

De son cot i4i reste de marbre et qualifie ce nouvel pisode de "prvisible".

Comme la dcision qui en ressortira ?

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous quelle dcision en ressortira ?

*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*


*08/01/10*



*Un patch pour rendre Office 2007 lgal*
*Et contrer l'interdiction de vente de Word pour violation de brevet*


Microsoft vient de sortir une mise  jour d'un nouveau genre.

Elle n'ajoute pas de fonctionnalits. Elle en retire.

Avec un patch d'environ 12 MB  tlcharger sur le site officiel de Redmond, Microsoft se conforme, semble-t-il,  la dcision de justice qui l'accusait de violation de brevet sur des fonctionnalits XML de Word (lire prcdemment).

La mise  jour ne concernera que les versions acquises aprs ce dimanche 10 janvier, date de mise en application du jugement.

En dsactivant cette technologie pour les packs vendus aprs cette date, Microsoft entend rendre Office 2007  nouveau lgal.

Dans le mme esprit, la socit a dj fourni un correctif aux constructeurs qui livrent la suite bureautique pr-installe sur leurs machines.
Un patch est galement en cours de ralisation pour Word 2003.

D'aprs Microsoft, cette solution doit lui permettre de continuer  vendre paisiblement Office 2007.

Pas sr que i4i voit la chose de la mme manire. 


Le patch est disponible sur le centre de tlchargement d'Office.



*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les clients qui achteront Office 2007 aprs dimanche installeront ce patch ?
 ::fleche::  Microsoft ne fait-il cela que pour prserver les apparences ?
 ::fleche::  Nous dirigeons-nous vers un nouveau tour de piste juridique pour rendre la modification d'Office automatique via une mise  jour plus classique ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*








> *Mise  jour du 23.12.2009* (Djug)
> 
> *
> Interdiction de vente de Word :Microsoft perd son appel contre i4i et ne pourra plus vendre Word*
> 
> Microsoft  a perdu son procs en appel contre i4i, le  groupe canadien qui l'accuse de violation de brevets sur la technologie de fichier XML (cf. news prcdente), et devra lui verser 290 millions de dollars.
> 
> Microsoft, donc, ne peut plus vendre word  partir du 11 janvier prochaine aux tats unis, mais cette dcision naffectera pas les copies dj vendues.
> 
> ...




*Mise  jour du 16.09.2009*

*Microsoft accuse son adversaire de mensonge, avant le procs en appel*


Dans l'affaire qui l'oppose  i4i (cf. articles prcdents), Microsoft vient de dposer son denier complment  l'instruction avant le procs en appel qui dterminera si oui ou non Word peut continuer  tre vendu sur le territoire amricain.

Dans ce document au ton plus qu'acide  tout comme l'tait celui de i4i (cf. news prcdente) - le gant du logiciel qualifie les arguments et *les pices de son adversaire de "dnus de sens"* ("_irrelevant_"), *d'"histoire  dormir debout"* (_"breathless tale"_) *et d'"allgations"* mensongres.

Sont viss notamment le mail interne, dat de 2001, et produit par i4i, dans lequel deux employs de Microsoft dclareraient : _"si nous travaillons proprement nous n'auront pas besoin de [leur] brevet"_ et la dclaration du PDG de la socit Canadienne accusant la firme de Redmond d'_"avoir dtruit [son] business"_.

Il s'agirait, d'aprs l'avocat de Microsoft, d'une stratgie destine  faire passer i4i pour un David combattant un Goliath  l'aide d'un simple lance-pierre.

Au contraire, affirme l'avocat, cette affaire serait monte de toutes pices par des _"investisseurs spcialistes du contentieux"_ (_"litigation investors"_) qui rachtent ou dposent des brevets dans l'unique but d'en tirer des bnfices en attaquant les socits qui les utilisent concrtement (une dmarche dite de _"patent troll"_).

Mme s'il ne le cite pas, l'avocat accuse donc ouvertement le Northwater Patent Fund qui soutiendrait l'action de i4i.

Pour appuyer son point de vue, le reprsentant de Microsoft note que la plainte de i4i n'a t dpose que 4 ans aprs la premire violation suppose de son brevet.

Un brevet qu'il remet d'ailleurs en cause puisque, pour lui, l'utilisation du XML telle que dpose par i4i est _"trop vidente pour pour pouvoir donner lieu  un dpt"_.

Tous ces lments doivent, toujours d'aprs l'avocat, aboutir _"au minimum  un nouveau procs"_.

La Cour d'Appel entendra les deux parties le 23 Septembre prochain.

Elle devra choisir entre donner une deuxime chance  Microsoft ou confirmer la premire victoire de son adversaire.


*Maj par Gordon Fowler.*



*Mise  jour du 10.09.2009*

*Interdiction de vente de Word : i4i rpond violemment  Microsoft*



Dans le procs ayant abouti  l'interdiction de vente de Word _(cf. news prcdentes ci-dessous)_, i4i vient de communiquer  la Cour un "brief" dans lequel il rpond aux arguments de Microsoft.

Il y est clairement dit que Microsoft, aux yeux du plaignant, n'a fait que recompiler "_de faibles arguments_" dj exposs lors du prcdent jugement.




> Microsoft further challenges the jury instructions on contributory infringement and *makes only weak objections to i4i's proof* regarding Microsoft's intent


Pour l'diteur de Toronto, la conclusion du jugement devrait donc tre la mme : dans Word, la firme de Redmond a sciemment utilis un brevet qui ne lui appartenait pas.

Il est galement crit noir sur blanc dans ce brief que "_Microsoft a dtruit le march pour les produits de i4i_".

Une attaque frontale dans un document officiel : de quoi donner le ton des futurs dbats ?

Source : le brief de i4i (pdf)


*Maj de Gordon Fowler*






> Comme annonc prcdemment, la Cour d'Appel a accept la demande d'appel acclr de Microsoft. Mais la Cour a galement *accord  Microsoft le droit de poursuivre les ventes de Word* jusqu'a ce que le verdict final soit rendu (la demande avait t formule il y a deux semaines).
> 
> L'injonction du juge texan est donc gele. La Cour a justifi sa dcision en affirmant que Microsoft "mritait" une telle mesure.


*Mise  jour du 28 aot 2009*

*Interdiction de Word : HP et Dell rentrent dans la danse au cot de Microsoft*

L'affaire i4i contre Microsoft a pris une nouvelle dimension.

Aprs le jugement interdisant la vente de Word aux Etats-Unis, les deux parties avaient dcid de se chamailler par presse interpose.

"_Une parodie de Justice_" s'emportait l'avocat de Microsoft, "_le juge [Davis] a failli  son rle de gardien des institutions !_".

Ce  quoi Loudon Owen, le PDG de i4i, rtorquait que de tels propos rvlaient au monde "_l'attitude hostile de Microsoft  l'gard des inventeurs qui osent faire respecter leur droit [...] et son mpris des Institutions_".
David contre Goliath en quelque sorte.

Or voila que, ce matin, HP et Dell annoncent qu'ils entrent dans la partie au cot de Microsoft.

Dans un avenant envoy au Tribunal, ils exigent - sous couvert d'explication - l'annulation immdiate de l'application du jugement.
Leur objectif  terme est bien videmment la rvision celui-ci.

La socit i4i reste confiante.
Son PDG estime, dans une nouvelle dclaration de presse, que le complment juridique dpos par les deux poids lourds de l'industrie "_n'apporte que trs peu, voire rien  l'affaire_".

David contre trois Goliath ?

*MAJ par Gordon Fowler.*




> *Mise  jour du 25 aot 2009 !*
> 
> *Microsoft passera en appel acclr*
> 
> Microsoft a, comme cela a dj t dit, fait appel de la dcision du juge Texan. Si la demande de la firme d'un gel de la sanction a t refuse par la Court d'Appel, en revanche son souhait d'un renvoi en appel acclra t approuv.
> 
> Microsoft a, pour ce faire, du rendre aujourd'hui son dossier complet aux trois juges en charge de l'examiner. Une audience est programme pour le 23 septembre (soit moins de trois semaines avant l'entre en vigueur de l'injonction). 
> 
> Le verdict de la cour d'Appel serait vraisemblablement rendu quelques jours aprs le fatidique 10 octobre.
> ...



*News mise  jour !* le 19.08.2009

*Interdiction de vente de Word : les arguments du Juge Texan*

Dans un compte rendu du jugement de 65 pages, le Juge Davis revient sur les raisons qui l'ont pouss  condamner Microsoft et  interdire la vente de Word sur le sol amricain.

Son argumentaire commence avec une preuve qui lui a t prsente en mai 2009 montrant que des reprsentants de Microsoft avaient rencontr ceux de i4i.

L'entreprise, d'aprs Leonard Davis, savait donc exactement ce qu'elle faisait.
Toujours selon le juge, la volont flagrante d'aller outre le droit de proprit intellectuelle de i4i tait donc avre.

La preuve en question est un e-mail interne, dat du 23 janvier 2003.

Envoy par Martin Sawicki, membre de l'quipe de dveloppement du XML chez Microsoft, il est une rponse  un message forward par un autre employ. 
Ce premier manait lui de i4i qui y dcrivait son logiciel et son brevet.




> "We saw [i4i's products] some time ago, and met its creators, [...] Word 11 (NDR : nom de code de Word 2003) will make it obsolete. It looks great for XP though."


Le juge constate que cette preuve rvle "_une volont abrupte de Microsoft_" et murement rflchie de porter atteinte aux intrts de i4i.

Par ailleurs, une contradiction dans l'argumentation de Microsoft a particulirement irrit le Juge.

La firme de Redmond a en effet affirm lors du procs que modifier les versions actuelles et futures de Word serait une tche norme. D'o la demande d'un dlai supplmentaire pour l'application de l'interdiction de vente.

Or dans le mme temps, constate le juge, Microsoft proposait que le futur Word 2010 n'active pas l'utilisation du XML par dfaut.
La fonction devrait tre active par l'utilisateur lui-mme.
De cette manire, Microsoft affirmait qu'il pourrait comptabiliser le nombre de logiciels utilisant le brevet de i4i et rmunrer ainsi la socit proportionnellement  l'utilisation qui en tait effectivement fate.

Cette proposition a doublement dplu au Juge Davis.

Premirement, parce que cette argumentation est contradictoire.
Dans un cas Microsoft affirme que changer Word, y compris les futures versions, sera trs difficile. Dans l'autre, - sous-entendu "quand cela l'arrange" -  changer Word 2010 devient trs simple.

Deuximement parce que l'option propose par Microsoft reviendrait  une "_compulsory license_".

La "_compulsory license_" est une notion de droit amricain.
Pour faire simple, elle dcrit un vol lgal de licence par le gouvernement pour l'intrt suprieur de la Nation. En contrepartie, le dtenteur spoli se voit verser des revenus fixs par le gouvernement.

Une "_compulsory license_", dans le cadre purement priv, est donc le fait de s'approprier un brevet, de l'utiliser sans l'accord du possdant et de le rmunrer selon des conditions fixes unilatralement sans laisser le choix  celui-ci.

Une pratique fort peu apprcie des tribunaux commerciaux amricains trs attachs  la libre concurrence.

Pour finir, le Juge Davis regrette durement que Microsoft ne tienne aucunement compte du verdict de la Cour du Texas et se place ostensiblement au dessus des lois.


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette argumentation ?
 ::fleche::  Ce mail internet change-t-il votre vision de l'affaire ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous, comme le Juge Davis que Microsoft se place au dessus des lois ?





> *Nouvelle mise  jour du 15.08.2009*
> *
> Microsoft pourrait facilement viter l'injonction du juge Texan, selon un expert juridique*
> 
> "Cette injonction ne s'applique pas au produit existant qui a dj t vendu. Dire que Microsoft ne peut plus vendre Word n'est pas totalement vrai." affirme Barry Negrin qui a pratiqu le droit des brevets et des marques pendant 17 ans pour Pryor Cashman LLP (grande firme new-yorkaise). Il ajoute : "Ce qui est interdit  la socit, c'est de vendre Word sous sa version actuelle. Tout ce que Microsoft a  faire, c'est de dsactiver la fonction XML, ce qui sera relativement ais, puis donner  son logiciel un numro SKU diffrent de ce qui a t vendu jusqu' maintenant pour qu'il soit facile de distinguer les deux versions." (NDLR :  propos de Word 2010)
> 
> Le brevet de i4i ayant t dpos en 2007, il ne sera pas non plus ncessaire de fournir une mise  jour aux utilisateurs se servant des versions de Word 2003  2007.
> 
> Un appel de la sanction pourrait prendre d'un  deux ans.


*News mise  jour*  le 13.08.2009

*Microsoft passera outre le jugement*

Micorsoft vient de dclarer qu'il passera outre l'injonction de la cour du Eastern Texas lui interdisant de vendre Word aux tats-Unis (voir article ci-dessous). 

La firme pourrait remanier son traitement de texte pour en retirer le process li au brevet incrimin.
Pour autant aucune dcision ne semble avoir t prise sur ce point.

De nouveaux chiffres indiquent que Microsoft devrait payer 40 millions de dollars supplmentaires au titre d'infraction volontaire de brevet et 37 autres millions pour les intrts de pr-jugement.
La "note" du procs s'lverait finalement  290 millions de dollars au lieu des 240 initialement annoncs.


*Maj avec Katleen Erna.*





> *Microsoft Word interdit de vente aprs le verdict d'un juge Texan*
> 
> Dans le district du Texas Est, le juge Leonard Davis vient de prononcer une injonction interdisant  Microsoft de vendre ses logiciels de traitement de texte, Word 2003  2007, sur le territoire Amricain.
> 
> Le plaignant, le socit Canadienne "i4i" a ainsi obtenu gain de cause.
> 
> Elle accusait le firme de Redmond d'avoir viol un brevet qu'elle avait dpos sous le numro 5,787,449 auprs de l'USPTO (US Patents and Tradmarks Office).
> 
> Microsoft est galement condamn  verser 240 Millions de dollars au titre des dommages et intrts.
> ...



Source :

Le communiqu du cabinet d'avocats de i4i.

A lire aussi :

 ::fleche::  Un brevet sur le XML appartient dsormais  Microsoft.
 ::fleche::  Face aux accusations de pratiques anti-concurrentielles, Microsoft proposera un plus grand choix de formats aux utilisateurs d'Office 2010.

----------


## herzleid

Bof, un petit accord  l'amiable, quelques dollars qui passent d'une main  l'autre et c'est reparti. Le pire c'est que a changera rien. Ils continueront  faire des brevets qui servent  rien pour se faire des procs ou des menaces de procs et ainsi gagner de l'argent ou tuer la concurrence ventuelle.

Bref c'est juste rigolo.

----------


## Julien_G

C'est un truc de fou  :8O: 
Je vois mal Microsoft Word interdit aux USA ....

----------


## atm0sfe4r

N'importe quoi! Encore une magouille qui sent le fric !!

----------


## lunatix

tres bien, ils vont finir par se rendre compte que ce systeme de brevets est vraiment dbile...

----------


## LordMacharius

On peut toujours rver ..... ils vont en dposer encore plus maintenant ....

----------


## Sunsawe

Ils vont porter plaintes contre le greffier. En effet il utilise une machine  crire et Microsoft a un brevet sur le transfert de la frappe d'une touche jusqu'au support d'criture... Ce qui invalide le jugement...

allez soyez sympa..non... pas la fentre... non... aaaaahhhhhhh[]

----------


## Lyche

ils partent loin dans leurs dlire ces ricains.. C'est limite de l'acharnement thrapeutique contre MS  ce niveau l..

----------


## Invit(e)

> Method and system for manipulating the architecture and the content of a document separately from each other


Mais Microsoft est accuse de quoi ? Il tentent justement de faire l'inverse de ce qui est crit dans le brevet.

----------


## zebulon94

> ils partent loin dans leurs dlire ces ricains.. C'est limite de l'acharnement thrapeutique contre MS  ce niveau l..


ET oui, c'est sa d'tre numro 1.

Je dois avouer que ma premire racrion fut :"P**** comme est ce possible ?"

Effectivement aprs reflexion le systme Amrcain  2 avantages : 

-> Un systme hyper procdurier

-> Un systme de brevet ultra ... comment dire ... infantile voir compltement idiot. Ex : un chirurgien peut mettre une nouvellet technique de chirurgie sous brevet obligeant ainsi ses collgues  pay pour l'utiliser (rassur vous je ne crois pas que cela ce soit deja vu mais c'est possible)

Rappelons que : 


> Fin 2005, toutes les drives du systme amricain des brevets ont abouti  ce que l'office des brevets se retrouve confront  un record historique de 400 000 nouvelles demandes de brevets, tout en vhiculant dj un arrir record de quelque 62 000 demandes de brevets. Certaines demandes devaient attendre jusqu' six ans avant qu'un examinateur ait eu la possibilit de les tudier.


Et oui c'est une mthode qui marche pour ce faire de l'argent ^^

Je pense que cette histoire est folle mais qu'elle intervient trop tard pour faire de l'ombre  microsoft. Effectivement la solution qui risque de se passer est le rachat du brevet en question par la firme de Redmond.

Attendons de voir le rsultat du procs en appel

D.

----------


## Mdinoc

Avec un abstract pareil, ce brevet pourrait aussi bien s'appliquer  XHTML + CSS... Ou  OpenOffice, ou  pas mal de choses en fait...

----------


## berceker united

Oui enfin bon, si vous avez raqu pour poser un brevet et que sous prtexte qu'une entreprise est bien plus grosse que vous se permette de la prendre comme a l non. Il faut comprendre que si un telle entreprise s'amuse  faire cela, la recherche risque de se stopper net. Quel intrt alors d'innover ?

----------


## zebulon94

:'( :'(

C'est a tudi mais effectivement, sa peut mettre un sacr foulli  ::aie:: 




> Oui enfin bon, si vous avez raqu pour poser un brevet et que sous prtexte qu'une entreprise est bien plus grosse que vous se permette de la prendre comme a l non. Il faut comprendre que si un telle entreprise s'amuse  faire cela, la recherche risque de se stopper net. Quel intrt alors d'innover ?


Quel est l'intrt du systme de brevet amricain ?

----------


## Mdinoc

> Oui enfin bon, si vous avez raqu pour poser un brevet et que sous prtexte qu'une entreprise est bien plus grosse que vous se permette de la prendre comme a l non. Il faut comprendre que si un telle entreprise s'amuse  faire cela, la recherche risque de se stopper net. Quel intrt alors d'innover ?


Mais l, c'est une ide que _tout le monde_ utilise  prsent, commercialement ou non. Pourquoi faudrait-il spcifiquement que Microsoft paye?
Et est-on vraiment sr que c'est l'entreprise en question qui a invent a? Microsoft a bien tent de breveter le double-clic...

----------


## chaplin

Logiquement, il doit y avoir un lien avec ceci:
Un brevet sur le XML appartient dsormais  Microsoft.
D'o interfrence.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Logiquement, il doit y avoir un lien avec ceci:
> Un brevet sur le XML appartient dsormais  Microsoft.
> D'o interfrence.


Vraiment ?  ::roll::

----------


## antoineg92

> Encore une fois Microsoft est la cible de manoeuvres machiaveliques de la part de ses concurrents. Comme ils n'arrivent pas  suivre le succs de la firme de Redmond, alors des petites plaintes ici et par l, histoire de se faire un peu d'argent d'une manire moins honnte mais lgal.


Faut arrter la paranoa sur les anti-Microsoft, Micosoft aussi fait ce genre de procs (cf TomTom il y a pas si longtemps, etc.)

Encore heureux que entreprises concurrentes de Microsoft aient le droit d'utiliser les mmes armes qu'eux, c'est ce qu'on appelle l'galit !

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Si je lis bien, il veulent interdire Word, donc : " tout produit Microsoft Word capable d'ouvrir des fichiers .xml, .docx ou .docm."

Par conter Ooo peut ouvrir des fichiers au format .docx, il n'est pas interdit lui ? Il n'est pas en procs ?

Vous allez me dire Ooo est gratuit, mais StarOffice son grand frre est payant avec les mmes caractristiques et plus.

C'est encore une jalousie contre la russite, mais dans quelques annes (peut-tre avant), vous allez voir une profusion de procs contre Google.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> C'est encore une jalousie contre la russite, mais dans quelques annes (peut-tre avant), vous allez voir une profusion de procs contre Google.


Ca je veut bien le croire !!

----------


## Tyria

> Vous allez me dire Ooo est gratuit, mais StarOffice son grand frre est payant avec les mmes caractristiques et plus.


Uhuh ! Ca existe encore StarOffice ? oO

----------


## Theka

+1 pour les procs contre google.

lol, plus srieux il y a un lien entre les deux news sur le XML d'aujourd'hui ?

Sinon a part a, qu'on soit pro-MS ou pas, faut bien avouer que a fuse de toute part les attaques sur le gant...

----------


## F.Saad

moi je vais dposer un brevt sur Hello World avant qu'on le fasse avant moi  ::aie::

----------


## argonath

ca fait toujours mal de dfendre microsoft... mais les brevets logiciels prouvent chaque jour  quel point ils sont dbiles et inutiles

----------


## antoineg92

> ca fait toujours mal de dfendre microsoft... mais les brevets logiciels prouvent chaque jour  quel point ils sont dbiles et inutiles


En mme temps Microsoft (et d'une manire gnrale les boites qui ont beaucoup de sous) est plutt favorable aux brevets logiciels...

----------


## berceker united

Mais je suis d'accord avec tout le monde. Des fois, les entreprises attendent le bon moment ou commencer  porter rclamation alors qu'ils le savent depuis un bout de temps. Alors pourquoi maintenant. Surement parce qu'ils ont besoin de cash. J'imagine la conversation entre deux responsables.

- Bon l a ne va plus, nous avons besoin de cash bien frais. Comment faire. 
- Il faut licencier du personnel
- Nous sommes plus que deux !  ::roll:: 
- Il faut vendre nos Audi !
- T'es fou ? Mais regardons s'il y a en a pas un qui utilise un brevet  nous illgalement !... 
 *Hyaaaa* !.......... *who don't get fooled again*

----------


## _skip

Avez-vous vu la gueule de ce brevet?
Suivant comment, j'en viole 15 par mois des trucs comme a dans mon activit professionnelle de dveloppeur...

----------


## Lyche

a devient limite le jeu de l'anne cette histoire. Faire des procs  une entreprise pleine de fric pour rpartir ses richesse partout dans le monde.. On se croirait  la roue de la fortune. Tiens, je tourne la roue "Proces MS" Cool je vais pouvoir gagner quelques millions facile.
Quand je regarde Opra qui porte plainte pour que son provider soit mis par dfaut sur le produit d'une entreprise concurente mais qui  le monopole sur 5millions d'iPhone dans le monde c'est normal pour tout le monde..
Je crois qu'il y a un moment ou il faut tre honnte et arrter de chercher le pou chez le voisin. MS n'est pas une entreprise parfaite, mais sa position dominante ne doit pas tre la porte ouverte aux abus de laxisme juridique. Je trouve inadmissible que cette "jalousie" maladive du succs d'un autre pousse les dirigeant d'entreprises modeste  s'acharner sur eux.
En tout cas, c'est de la pub pour microsoft et mine de rien, aprs 10ans de procs et des milliards de $ donns  droite  gauche, l'entreprise vit toujours bien apparemment..
Affaire  suivre.

----------


## zebulon94

> Mais je suis d'accord avec tout le monde. Des fois, les entreprises attendent le bon moment ou commencer  porter rclamation alors qu'ils le savent depuis un bout de temps. Alors pourquoi maintenant. Surement parce qu'ils ont besoin de cash. J'imagine la conversation entre deux responsables.
> 
> - Bon l a ne va plus, nous avons besoin de cash bien frais. Comment faire. 
> - Il faut licencier du personnel
> - Nous sommes plus que deux ! 
> - Il faut vendre nos Audi !
> - T'es fou ? Mais regardons s'il y a en a pas un qui utilise un brevet  nous illgalement !...


+1 lol

----------


## Plageman

En plus, est-ce que a ne va pas inciter les entreprises Amricaines  tenter de poser des brevets "prventifs" sur tout et n'importe quoi pour viter ce genre de msaventure (quelques annes aprs avoir dvelopp une application, une entreprise sort un brevet des cartons pour faire du "chantage judiciaire")  ?

----------


## _skip

Au fond c'est un peu comme Michael Jackson avec les histoires d'enfant... C'est clair que c'est la ngociation du montant de l'indemnit qui est intressante pour le plaignant, pas la charge en elle-mme. 

Tous les matins vers 9 heures je me lve de ma chaise de bureau pour aller me chercher un nespresso  quelques mtres. Je me demande si je ne vais pas breveter ce processus mtier...

Non plus srieusement il me semble que ce genre d'histoire est courante Outre-Atlantique et est souvent l'initiative d'avocaillons en qute de renomme. Imaginez la pub du cabinet qui  gagn contre microsoft! Aprs tout quand vous sortez d'un hpital ou d'une clinique l-bas, vous tes accost par des gens qui vous demandent si vous avez t bien trait, si votre cicatrice est pas trop grande, si vous avez t correctement mis en garde contre les implications de votre opration etc... 

En plus, quand on voit ce que s'est pris Intel dans la tronche comme amende, puis cette histoire de navigateur microsoft  la commission europenne (absolument risible par ailleurs), on se dit qu'en effet la justice est quelque peu... dcadente en ce moment.

----------


## berceker united

Cela me rappelle l'histoire avec le gif ou le jpeg voir les balises HTML avec l'histoire de celui de l'url. le <a ...>

----------


## cherkaoui.j.e

> Mais je suis d'accord avec tout le monde. Des fois, les entreprises attendent le bon moment ou commencer  porter rclamation alors qu'ils le savent depuis un bout de temps. Alors pourquoi maintenant. Surement parce qu'ils ont besoin de cash. J'imagine la conversation entre deux responsables.
> 
> - Bon l a ne va plus, nous avons besoin de cash bien frais. Comment faire. 
> - Il faut licencier du personnel
> - Nous sommes plus que deux ! 
> - Il faut vendre nos Audi !
> - T'es fou ? Mais regardons s'il y a en a pas un qui utilise un brevet  nous *illgalement* !...


Si Microsoft a utilis illgalement une technologie qui ne lui appartient pas je trouve normal qu'elle soit condamne.

----------


## Mdinoc

Sauf que dans le cas prsent, a ressemble plus  une technologie qui n'appartient  personne et que quelqu'un s'est appropri...

----------


## berceker united

> Si Microsoft a utilis illgalement une technologie qui ne lui appartient pas je trouve normal qu'elle soit condamne.


Entirement d'accord, surtout mais je ne suis pas sur, qu'ils sont des fois au courant mais attendent que l'ayant droit se manifeste. D'un cot Microsoft se gne pas non plus. Rappelez-vous de la menace sur Tomtom et les noms du fichier long possible sur linux.

----------


## BainE

::lahola:: 

Victory, peut etre que ca stoppera cette folle escalade de proprit virtuelle, indfinie et indfinissable, voue a s'craser brutalement contre un mur blind.

 ::lahola:: 

(que sa tombe sur MS, me fait d autant plus rire, l arroseur, l arros tout ca quoi)

----------


## pseudocode

> Entirement d'accord, surtout mais je ne suis pas sur, qu'ils sont des fois au courant mais attendent que l'ayant droit se manifeste. D'un cot Microsoft se gne pas non plus. Rappelez-vous de la menace sur Tomtom et les noms du fichier long possible sur linux.


Mouais... En l'occurrence c'est Bill Gates qui a cr le format "FAT" et sa firme Microsoft qui l'a ensuite tendu en "VFAT". Donc c'est assez normal qu'il en revendique la paternit (bien que le chantage envers TomTom/Linux soit plus que discutable)

Le cas de i4i avec le XML est,  mon sens, tout de mme nettement plus litigieux car beaucoup plus "vague" que la spec de la FAT/VFAT : 




> A system and method for the separate manipulation of the architecture and content of a document, particularly for data representation and transformations. The system, for use by computer software developers, removes dependency on document encoding technology. A map of metacodes found in the document is produced and provided and stored separately from the document. The map indicates the location and addresses of metacodes in the document. The system allows of multiple views of the same content, the ability to work solely on structure and solely on content, storage efficiency of multiple versions and efficiency of operation.


C'est tout de mme bien flou. Sans compter le risque qui plane sur les logiciels autres que MS-Word.  ::?:

----------


## kain_tn

> Mouais... En l'occurrence c'est Bill Gates qui a cr le format "FAT" et sa firme Microsoft qui l'a ensuite tendu en "VFAT". Donc c'est assez normal qu'il en revendique la paternit (bien que le chantage envers TomTom/Linux soit plus que discutable)


Oui et non. Dans le cas du FAT, a ressemble  de l'abus de position dominante...
C'est diffrent du cas prsent o  cause d'un systme de brevet aussi bidon qu'inefficace, une boite peut se faire de l'argent sur le dos d'une autre... Franchement, c'est le genre de brevet qui tue l'innovation.

----------


## Firwen

La beaut des brevets dans toute sa splendeur  ::ccool::   ::ccool:: 

J'espre sincrement qu'un politicien pas trop corrompu aura le courage d'invalider ce systme....surtout aux Etats-Unis.

Le systme de brevets est tout sauf adapt  notre monde capitaliste.

----------


## spidermario

Il est clair que ces brevets logiciels sont compltement idiots.



> Bon, je vais breveter mon super algorithme qui demande un nombre  l'utilisateur et qui consiste en :
> 
> Boucle :
> Attendre une entre de l'utilisateur.
> Si cette entre est un nombre,
>     sortir de la boucle ;
> sinon,
>     informer l'utilisateur que son entre est incorrecte.
> Fin de boucle.
> ...

----------


## fanning

Mme si en France il ya d'autres problmes, mais ici au moins c'est le droit d'auteur qui prvot, au moins on en arrive pas avec des abrations pareilles

----------


## chaplin

> Cest un brevet pour le moins surprenant que vient de dcrocher Microsoft. Demand en *dcembre 2004* et obtenu le *4 aot dernier* auprs du bureau amricain de la proprit intellectuelle, le brevet numrot 7 571 169 porte en effet sur  un document de traitement de texte stock dans un unique fichier XML susceptible dtre manipul par des applications comprenant XML.  Le tout en sappuyant sur un schma de description, XSD, spcifique au traitement de texte.


C'est pas loin de 5 ans qui se sont couls entre la demande et la validation du brevet.

----------


## lucideluciole

> Le systme de brevets est tout sauf adapt  notre monde capitaliste.


Au contraire, je pense qu'il est tout  fait adapt  notre monde capitaliste, voir consquent du capitalisme. Les brevets servent *aussi*  s'enrichir de toutes sortes de faons...

----------


## Julien_G

Si le juge ne veut pas que ses enfants rendent des rapports de stage sous bloc note, il a intrt  faire le bon choix ^^

----------


## Michel

> Encore une fois Microsoft est la cible de manoeuvres machiaveliques de la part de ses concurrents.


Parce que cette socit n'a jamais utilis de telle mthodes sans doute !
C'est la gueguerre imbcile des monopoles moyennageux.

----------


## Firwen

> Au contraire, je pense qu'il est tout  fait adapt  notre monde capitaliste, voir consquent du capitalisme. Les brevets servent aussi  s'enrichir de toutes sortes de faons...


L'utilisation actuelle des brevets est une consquence de notre monde capitaliste oui.
Le systme de brevet visait au dpart  rmunrer les inventeurs indpendants et  viter de sans cesse "rinventer la roue" en servant grossierement d'index  inventions.
Actuellement a sert juste  crer des situations de monopole commercial qui nuisent justement  notre systeme capitaliste....

----------


## lucideluciole

> Actuellement a sert juste  crer des situations de monopole commercial qui nuisent justement  notre systeme capitaliste....


Le capitalisme aujourd'hui tel qu'il est, c'est l'enrichissement des plus forts. Avec le capitalisme, les brevets ont une autre utilits pour les gants. Crer des monopoles, et qui dit monopole dit enrichissement. 
Les brevets n'ont pas juste la noble tche  de protger la proprit intellectuelle. Les gants du monde capitaliste l'ont compris depuis longtemps. Les brevets servent trs bien leurs causes. non?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*News mise  jour !* le 13.08.2009

La cour  laiss  Microsoft un dlai de 60 jours pour respecter son injonction lui interdisant de vendre ses logiciels Word qui permettent aux gents de crer des documents XML "maison" (Word 2003 et 2007) et par l-mme violent  un brevet dpos par i4i.

La sentance prvoit une amende de 200 millions de dollars.

Microsoft a cependant fait appel et dclar qu'il continuerait de vendre ses produits aux Etats-Unis, et ce malgr l'interdiction oppose par le juge. 

La firme pourrait galement remanier ses logiciels afin d'en enlever la fonctionnalit causant la discorde, mais elle n'en a pas encore dcid ainsi.

Le juge a nanmoins affirm que Microsoft devrait galement payer 40 millions de dollars supplmentaires au titre d'infraction volontaire de brevet ; ainsi que 37 millions de dollars pour les intrts de pr-jugement. Cela amne la dette finale  plus de 290 millions de dollars !

----------


## F.Saad

> *News mise  jour !* le 13.08.2009
> 
> 
> Le juge a nanmoins affirm que Microsoft devrait galement payer 40 millions de dollars supplmentaires au titre d'infraction volontaire de brevet ; ainsi que 37 millions de dollars pour les intrts de pr-jugement. Cela amne la dette finale  plus de 290 millions de dollars !


il est gourmand ce messieu  ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

> Microsoft a cependant fait appel et dclar qu'il continuerait de vendre ses produits aux Etats-Unis, et ce malgr l'interdiction oppose par le juge.


Houla... Faut pas toucher au grisbi de Microsoft !

----------


## zebulon94

En mme temps faut le comprendre en peu de temps il se retrouve avec tout le monde sur le dos ... mais bon l'arroseur arros  :;):

----------


## chaplin

Qu'en est-il pour le future Word 2010 ? Est-il ou sera-t-il aussi concern par ce problme ?

----------


## ogaby

Je ne sais pas si un jour les US vont abandonner les brevets logiciels mais effectivement ce serait bien qu'ils y rflchissent. A mon avis, si ces brevets avaient t effectifs ds la fin de la guerre, on aura certainement pas une informatique aussi riche aujourd'hui. 

A titre d'exemple, Unix a t invent en 1969 et les sources taient disponibles pendant des annes jusqu' que AT&T dcide de breveter une partie en 1979. Puis alors s'est cr des clones comme Minix puis Linux. Entre temps, une fonction rvolutionnaire a t invente et a influenc tous les OS que l'on connait: le pipe. Rvolutionnaire car le rsultat d'un programme peut-tre envoy dans un autre puis dans un autre, etc... Ben si le pipe aurait t brevet, je me demande comment serait les OS d'aujourd'hui.


PS: ce mois-ci, c'est les 40 ans d'unix.

----------


## om

> Bonjour
> 
> Si je lis bien, il veulent interdire Word, donc : " tout produit Microsoft Word capable d'ouvrir des fichiers .xml, .docx ou .docm."
> 
> Par conter Ooo peut ouvrir des fichiers au format .docx, il n'est pas interdit lui ? Il n'est pas en procs ?
> 
> Vous allez me dire Ooo est gratuit, mais StarOffice son grand frre est payant avec les mmes caractristiques et plus.
> 
> C'est encore une jalousie contre la russite, mais dans quelques annes (peut-tre avant), vous allez voir une profusion de procs contre Google.


Que a soit Microsoft ou un autre, les brevets logiciels sont compltement stupides.

Brevets logiciels :  patent  bnfiques que a

----------


## Heureux-oli

Je dirais que c'est l'arroseur arros.
MS est un des fervents dfenseurs des brevets informatiques.
Pour 2003, il n'est plus en vente et 2007 arrive en fin de vie.

Mme si la gestion des fichiers entre 2007 et 2010 reste la mme, il faudra recommencer.

----------


## LapinGarou

Heureusement, on n'est pas encore enquiquins avec a en Europe. (Quoique, si un Commissionnaire en a l'ide un jour...)

----------


## spidermario

> Heureusement, on n'est pas encore enquiquins avec a en Europe. (Quoique, si un Commissionnaire en a l'ide un jour...)


Mais non, voyons, notre ministre va viter de prendre le risque de rendre OpenOffice.org illgal  ::ccool:: 
Ils ont l'air de beaucoup tenir  leurs "logiciels de scurisation".

----------


## Heureux-oli

> Heureusement, on n'est pas encore enquiquins avec a en Europe. (Quoique, si un Commissionnaire en a l'ide un jour...)


Non, on fait mieux !!
Windows 7 sans navigateur internet.

----------


## BainE

> Non, on fait mieux !!
> Windows 7 sans navigateur internet.


Oui mais bon c est MS, qui boudait, qui a dcid de faire ca.
Il y avait des solutions alternatives (dont une est deja en place d ailleurs).

Pour revenir sur le sujet, j ai peur que la course au brevet reprenne de plus belle pour se proteger encore plus...
J ai cout que MS avait brevet son systme du ruban, ca me laisse assez pantois ca quand mme. J ai pas regard en dtail mais ca fait peur.

----------


## Lyche

> Oui mais bon c est MS, qui boudait, qui a dcid de faire ca.


Normal, tu aimerais qu'on te demandes de vendre le produit d'un autre?

----------


## BainE

> Normal, tu aimerais qu'on te demandes de vendre le produit d'un autre?


Je dis pas que c est normal, mais faut pas tout confondre non plus.
La c est l inverse ils vendent le produit d un autre (selon l avis du juge californien) pour en tirer profit, c est pas comparable.

----------


## Lyche

+1

----------


## Julien_G

> +1


Tu peux t'exprimer. On va pas te manger  ::aie::

----------


## BainE

> Tu peux t'exprimer. On va pas te manger


Pas sur ca, le thorme de la bte dit que ds qu'une discussion concerne MS des montres tranges et poilus arrivent rapidement dans la conversation. On dit qu'ils sont carnivores, mais personne n'y a survcut pour pouvoir l affirmer avec certitudes  :;):

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,


Microsoft ne semble pas ragir officiellement pour l'instant.

Pour sa premire exprience de format de fichier ouvert, MS rencontre des problmes.

Attendons de voir comment MS va ragir  cette injonction.

----------


## Lyche

> Tu peux t'exprimer. On va pas te manger


C'tait juste pour le message du dessus, j'avais la flme de quote  ::aie::

----------


## Marc Lussac

A ne pas manquer : 

 ::fleche::  *Les Tribunaux sont-ils comptents pour juger les affaires technologiques ? Certains jugements rcents ne sont-ils pas choquants ?*

Venez nombreux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Nouvelle mise  jour du 15.08.2009*

Microsoft pourrait facilement viter l'injonction du juge Texan, selon un expert juridique.

"Cette injonction ne s'applique pas au produit existant qui a dj t vendu. Dire que Microsoft ne peut plus vendre Word n'est pas totalement vrai." affirme Barry Negrin qui a pratiqu le droit des brevets et des marques pendant 17 ans pour Pryor Cashman LLP (grande firme new-yorkaise). Il ajoute : "Ce qui est interdit  la socit, c'est de vendre Word sous sa version actuelle. Tout ce que Microsoft a  faire, c'est de dsactiver la fonction XML, ce qui sera relativement ais, puis donner  son logiciel un numro SKU diffrent de ce qui a t vendu jusqu' maintenant pour qu'il soit facile de distinguer les deux versions." (NDLR :  propos de Word 2010)

Le brevet de i4i ayant t dpos en 2007, il ne sera pas non plus ncssaire de fournir une mise  jour aux utilisateurs se servant des versions de Word 2003  2007.

Un appel de la sanction pourrait prendre d'un  deux ans.

----------


## om

> Le brevet de i4i ayant t dpos en 2007, il ne sera pas non plus ncssaire de fournir une mise  jour aux utilisateurs se servant des versions de Word 2003  2007.


Le brevet a t dpos en 1994 et accept en 1998

2007 c'est l o ils ont commenc  attaquer

----------


## byrautor

::lol:: 
"Tout le monde" devrait pouvoir prendre un brevet.
Ce n'est pas le cas et pour se protger dans le monde entier il fallait dpenser environ 300 000 francs en 1980. 
Le pire n'est pas de payer, le pire est l'interdiction d'utilisation du brevet par une autre entreprise ou entit.
C'est l qu'est le point faible, le frein essentiel au dveloppement de notre plante. Il en est de mme des "oeuvres" artistiques. Vous ne pouvez pas utiliser un thme musical donc vous ne pouvez pas le dvelopper.
On se pose la question : Mozart, Beethoven, et combien d'autres ont crit des chefs d'oeuvres en reprenant des phrases musicales existantes. 
Aujourd'hui, le seul truc qu'on peut copier, et encore, c'est la techno.
Le chaos est tel que la poursuite est difficile. Le mental des danseurs et auditeurs, sans repre, en prend un coup. 
Il faudrait (douce utopie) un dispositif qui ne bloque pas l'utilisation et le dveloppement d'un brevet.
 ::lol::

----------


## Invit1

Bonjour,

J'aurais deux lments de mditations sur ce sujet :

1 - Les brevets :
- Je pense qu'il est ncessaire de protger les inventions et crations (passer de l'un  l'autre et parfois trs subtil). nanmoins, cela n'est pas  la port de tous... Il y a donc pour des raisons financires une limitation de la crativit. Dommage  ::(: 
- S'il est important de ce protger ou du moins protger ses inventions, il faut faire attention au systme de brevetage. En effet, un simple ide peut au Etats Unis faire l'objet d'un brevet , mme si cette ide n'est pas encore ralisable et en tude...
Il y a donc la aussi un frein norme  la crativit.

2 - Le cas Microsoft :
A plusieurs reprise, la Socit Microsoft a fait l'objet de plainte pour non respect de brevet, de copie et se permet par moment d'accuser sans preuve telle ou telle socit ou organisme de copiage...
Les mthode de Microsost (et d'autre aussi) sont pour le moins plus que contestables et ce dernier se ravise trs vite lorsqu'il s'agit de mettre  jour les portion de code "vol" qu'il a inclu dans son systme.
Hlas, si le rtro-ingnieuring (mot  vrifier  ::oops:: ) est interdit aux Etats-Unis, beaucoup l'on dmontrer mais ne peuvent s'en servir...

Microsoft comme tous les autres doit respecter les lois, et surtout le travail des autres....

Quant  juger l'affaire... Laissons les juges et spcialistes en dbattre...

Voilou
Couik

Correction de phrase faisant preuve de trop grande crativit  ::oops::

----------


## Lyche

> - [..] En effet, un simple ide peut au Etats Unis faire l'objet d'une ide, mme si cette ide n'est pas encore ralisable et en tude...


Je pense que tout le monde  compris, ou presque ce que tu voulais dire, mais.. y'a pas un bug dans ta phrase?

----------


## yoyo88

> - [..] En effet, un simple ide peut au Etats Unis faire l'objet d'une ide, mme si cette ide n'est pas encore ralisable et en tude...


je viens de breveter le faite de se laver les mains aprs avoir t au toilette!
 ::mrgreen:: 
(je rigole mais je suis sur que les ricain en serrai capable... et sa fait peur... ::calim2:: )

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

Pour enregistrer un brevet, il faut des moyens.

En informatique, les brevets ne sont apparus que trs tard.
Certains s'en souviennent peut-tre, WinAmp mme sous Win 3.11 possdait des amliorations graphiques et une gestion de fichiers agrable.
On retrouve aujourd'hui une partie de ces amliorations dans Windows media player.

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

Certaines informations sur la voie que MS commencent  filtrer hors des murs de Redmond.

Microsoft devrait faire appel de cette dcision, appel qui sera suspensif.
De plus Micorosft semble dcid  retirer cette portion litigieuse de code pour la gestion des fichiers XML y compris pour les versions futures.

N'oublions pas qu'un arrangement  l'amiable est toujours possible, ce fut le cas pour les fichiers PDF.

----------


## _skip

Quand on pense au nombre de personnes qui gueulent que ces formats sont trop ferms...  ::aie::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Mise  jour de la news :Les arguments (virulents) du Juge Texan !

----------


## s4mk1ng

D'un ct je suis content que microsoft se prenne des sanctions(je sais c'est infantile ::oops:: ) et de l'autre je trouves a n'importe quoi,on ne peut pas interdire word... ::roll::

----------


## pseudocode

> Mise  jour de la news :Les arguments (virulents) du Juge Texan !


J'aimerai bien que Microsoft aille  la confrontation avec l'tat du Texax, soit en passant outre la dcision du Juge, soit en retirant Word de la vente au Texas... Juste pour voir ce que ca donnerait.  ::D: 


_(toute ressemblance avec une version "Windows sans Media-Player" pour l'Europe serait purement fortuite)_

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

Je pense que MS n'est pas prt  perdre  300 millions de $.

Ils ne l'ont pas fait pour W 7 en Europe.

Une solution qui reste tout  fait possible est de revenir pour un temps au .doc par dfaut en attendant de trouver une solution.

Le mec qui a invent la roue aurait eu intrt  dposer une brevet, sa descendance serait riche aujourd'hui !




> Pour finir, le Juge Davis regrette durement que Microsoft ne tienne aucunement compte du verdict de la Cour du Texas et se place ostensiblement au dessus des lois.


Le juge, il vit dans quel monde ?
Quelle socit est prte  payer 300 million de $ sur une dcision prise unilatralement ?

----------


## Julien_G

Je n'ai pas l'impression que les avocats de chez Microsoft soient sensationnels quand mme ...

----------


## Heureux-oli

> Je n'ai pas l'impression que les avocats de chez Microsoft soient sensationnels quand mme ...


a reste aux USA, quand on voit que certains juges peuvent prononcer des condamnations de plusieurs sicles pour un individu.

----------


## Tyria

Ce se sont pas les juges qui dcretent qu'une personne condamne puisse recevoir une sentence de plusieurs sicles... 
Mais tout simplement du systme judiciaire qui permet de cumuler les peines de prisons pour les actes perptrs.

----------


## Heureux-oli

J'ai pas dit qu'il dcrte, j'ai dit qu'il prononce, mme si c'est un cumul ...
Me souviens pas avoir vu ce genre de condamnation en Europe.

----------


## zebulon94

Si en Italie il est frquent qu'une personne soit emprisonn pour disons quelque 600 ans  :;): 

D.

----------


## Julien_G

Mais si il fait appel, ca peut tre rabaiss  500 ans ... ce qui n'est pas ngligeable  ::aie::

----------


## Valre

> Si en Italie il est frquent qu'une personne soit emprisonn pour disons quelque 600 ans 
> 
> D.


En Espagne aussi. Y'avait eu une perle au JT belge il me semble: la prsentatrice tait en duplex avec le correspondant de la chaine en Espagne, qui annonce une peine de 600 ans de prison pour un des auteurs des attentats du 11/03/2004  Madrid




> La journaliste: "Mais ils ne vont pas passer tout ce temps en prison?"
> Le correspondant, pince sans rire: "Sisi, mme quand ils seront morts leur corps vont rester dans leurs cellules"

----------


## Mdinoc

Remarque, le systme Franais est plus sadique sur ce point: S'ils condamnent Mathusalem  600 ans, il pourra sortir. Si _nous_ on condamne Mathusalem  perpet' avec peine de sret de 22 ans, il ne sortira jamais...

(hors librations pour bonne conduite etc.)

----------


## zebulon94

> En Espagne aussi. Y'avait eu une perle au JT belge il me semble: la prsentatrice tait en duplex avec le correspondant de la chaine en Espagne, qui annonce une peine de 600 ans de prison pour un des auteurs des attentats du 11/03/2004  Madrid


LOL ! C'est norme .... ::D:

----------


## Valre

> LOL ! C'est norme ....


J'ai t mauvaise langue, apparement elle n'tait pas belge mais hollandaise...

http://www.miwim.fr/blog/une-journal...-en-direct-436

----------


## amadoulamine1

De mon avis j'approuve cette condamnation d'autant plus que personne n'a le droit d'utiliser leurs technologies brevete pourquoi le faire chez les autres alors.

Je ne pense pas par contre oOo puisse etre poursuivi puisque le logiciel n'est pas vendu ...

----------


## zebulon94

> Je ne pense pas par contre oOo puisse etre poursuivi puisque le logiciel n'est pas vendu ...


Je ne pense pas, oOo est dvellop par une socit et qui plus est sa version antrieur dont le nom m'chappe d'un coup tait payant.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne pense pas, oOo est dvellop par une socit et qui plus est sa version antrieur dont le nom m'chappe d'un coup tait payant.


C'est Star Office qui existe toujours et qui est payant, Star Office est OpenOffice avec des fonctions et autres supplmentaires.

----------


## zebulon94

Merci mon absence est rpar  :;):

----------


## B.AF

Dans la forme, je trouvez la plainte un peu obscure,

mais dans le fonds, j'en ai un peu ras le bol que partout dans le monde les citoyens soient obligs de payer leurs amendes rubis sur l'ongle quand toutes les grosses entreprises ne respectent mme pas les jugements.

Cela est juste la signification que Microsoft a plus de pouvoir que la Justice Amricaine, que Citigroup a plus de pouvoir que de le snat, et a devient inquitant ces espce de "supra nations".

----------


## mimilll

Que pensez-vous de cette argumentation ? *D'ACCORD*

Ce mail internet change-t-il votre vision de l'affaire ? *NON*, mais c'est bien:il faut toujours expliquer ce genre de dcision de facon argumente, pragmatique et sans sentiment/motion.

Pensez-vous, comme le Juge Davis que Microsoft se place au dessus des lois ?
*Effectivement* et je suis de l'avis de B.AF + Amadoulamine1, d'autant plus que d'autres tres grosses socits, elles, se font ch***  respecter toutes les regles,  avoir et  respecter et  faire respecter en interne la dontologie, etc.

----------


## *alexandre*

Leur plus grand tord au final aura d'avoir voulu adopter et se contraindre aux standards ...

Vive l'open source ... vive les communistes ...

C'est de la pure manipulation engendre par les elites universitaires qui n ont pas su ce faire un nom dans le propritaire 

bon j arrte ...

----------


## B.AF

> Leur plus grand tord au final aura d'avoir voulu adopter et se contraindre aux standards ...
> 
> Vive l'open source ... vive les communistes ...
> 
> C'est de la pure manipulation engendre par les elites universitaires qui n ont pas su ce faire un nom dans le propritaire 
> 
> bon j arrte ...


Le pb est pas l : le pb est que si une personne seule devait se faire interdire par exemple de sjour, l'effet est immdiat, et souvent, elle doit s'xecuter de suite. Si elle rsiste, les consquences s'aggravent. Dans ce cas prcis, la boite s'octroie le droit non seulement de rester sur le territoire, mais de discrditer la loi en vigueur, sans en payer aucune consquence. 
Ca c'est dramatique, car cela veut dire que la justice est devenu un bien de consommation comme un autre : ceux qui ont les moyens l'ont sur mesure, le reste a du prt  porter. C'est une rgression de nos systmes politiques et sociaux sans nom. Les lois et la justice sont les fondamentaux de nos socits. Elles dlimitent la notion de socit, de nation...

----------


## cmax

> N'importe quoi! Encore une magouille qui sent le fric !!


C'est toujours pareil aux Etats Unis tous les moyens sont
bons pour piquer du fric a ceux qui en ont

----------


## Deadpool

> En Espagne aussi. Y'avait eu une perle au JT belge il me semble: la prsentatrice tait en duplex avec le correspondant de la chaine en Espagne, qui annonce une peine de 600 ans de prison pour un des auteurs des attentats du 11/03/2004  Madrid


C'est des peines symboliques en Espagne, en pratique les condamns ne restent jamais plus de 30 ans en prison.

Cela dit, ils ont la main lourde , y'a dj eu quelqu'un de condamn  plus de 34 000 ans de prison.  ::aie::

----------


## B.AF

> C'est toujours pareil aux Etats Unis tous les moyens sont
> bons pour piquer du fric a ceux qui en ont


Ben le jour o arrtera de prendre une socit primitive et violente mais quipe d'Iphone et d'une formidable quipe de marketing comme modle, on comprendra peut tre en quoi le modle social Franais aurai pu devenir le plus volu du monde.
Mais la somme des individualits ayant favoris le gain  court terme du capitalisme dbrid, il faut aujourd'hui affront une dure ralit : les entreprises sont devenues pour certaines plus puissantes que les tats.

Bad news, pour la plupart, ce sont des dictatures stakhanoviste remplies de sociopathes.

Quand une civilisation rgresse dans son modle social, il s'est toujours systmatiquement agit du dbut du dclin de la dite civilisation.

Demain les entreprises remplaceront les tats. Elles fabriquent les armes, elles contrlent la production des moyens de sant, elles contrlent l'argent, elles contrlent la dfense juridique, elles contrlent l'ingienerie civile, la batiment, l'alimentation. L'tat n'est plus utile en lui mme puisque les entreprises sont des entits qui s'ouvrent et se normalisent plus vite. 
L'tat en lui mme est dj un vestige du pass que tout le monde s'efforce de gommer tous le jours.

Il n'y a qu'au bord du gouffre et devant l'obscnit que l'humain comprend et change, c'est invariant.

----------


## bigsister

> Il n'y a qu'au bord du gouffre et devant l'obscnit que l'humain comprend et change, c'est invariant.


Pour rsumer une bonne guerre ! Car force est de constater que a ne viendra jamais ni de la politique ni des entreprises (Qui a dit que la crise financire tait passe comme une lettre  la poste  ::):  ?)

----------


## GrandFather

Je ne sais pas si beaucoup d'entre vous ont eu la curiosit de lire le brevet en question, mais je vous le conseille, c'est  pisser de rire : les mecs ont (en gros) brevet le squentiel index !  ::mouarf:: 

Ce brevet est compltement inepte, la part d'innovation est totalement nulle. Pour le coup je suis plutt solidaire avec Microsoft, tout en faisant remarquer avec Heureux-oli que c'est un peu l'arroseur arros...

----------


## B.AF

> Je ne sais pas si beaucoup d'entre vous ont eu la curiosit de lire le brevet en question, mais je vous le conseille, c'est  pisser de rire : les mecs ont (en gros) brevet le squentiel index ! 
> 
> Ce brevet est compltement inepte, la part d'innovation est totalement nulle. Pour le coup je suis plutt solidaire avec Microsoft, tout en faisant remarquer avec Heureux-oli que c'est un peu l'arroseur arros...


Ben moi, mme si dans le fonds le brevet avait dpos le SQL en le renommant, peu importe, je ne peux pas me sentir solidaire de gens qui violent les dcisions de justice en toute impunit.

Peu importe le contenu. Une socit comme Microsoft paye grassement  + de  zro par an des cabinets d'avocats spcialiss. Si ils n'ont pas vu l'vidence que tu as vu, o qu'ils n'ont pas su le plaider correctement est une autre chose.

----------


## fanning

> je ne peux pas me sentir solidaire de gens qui violent les dcisions de justice en toute impunit.


D'o tu a vu que microsoft violait des dcisions de justice, des brevets oui mais pas des dcisions de justice. Aprs concernant les brevets, c'est de l'abration car tu peux ne rien crer mais dposer des brevets, comme quoi qu'en france malgrs certains trucs, on est bien de ce ct l de l'athlantique (concernant les brevets.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 25 aot 2009*

Microsoft a, comme cela a dj t dit, fait appel de la dcision du juge Texan. Si la demande de la firme d'un gel de la sanction a t refuse par la Court d'Appel, en revanche son souhait d'un renvoi en appel acclra t approuv.

Microsoft a, pour ce faire, du rendre aujourd'hui son dossier complet aux trois juges en charge de l'examiner. Une audience est programme pour le 23 septembre (soit moins de trois semaines avant l'entre en vigueur de l'injonction). 

Le verdict de la cour d'Appel serait vraisemblablement rendu quelques jours aprs le fatidique 10 octobre.

Ce dlai expditif d'appel convient a i4i qui se voit dj vainqueur. Microsoft entend bien, quant  lui, dmontrer  la cour "la non-validit du brevet de i4i".

----------


## fanning

> *Mise  jour du 25 aot 2009*
> 
> Microsoft a, comme cela a dj t dit, fait appel de la dcision du juge Texan. Si la demande de la firme d'un gel de la sanction a t refuse par la Court d'Appel, en revanche son souhait d'un renvoi en appel acclra t approuv.
> 
> Microsoft a, pour ce faire, du rendre aujourd'hui son dossier complet aux trois juges en charge de l'examiner. Une audience est programme pour le 23 septembre (soit moins de trois semaines avant l'entre en vigueur de l'injonction). 
> 
> Le verdict de la cour d'Appel serait vraisemblablement rendu quelques jours aprs le fatidique 10 octobre.
> 
> Ce dlai expditif d'appel convient a i4i qui se voit dj vainqueur. Microsoft entend bien, quant  lui, dmontrer  la cour "la non-validit du brevet de i4i".


M'enfin 10 octobre, il y aura 2010, donc pas de soucis concernant la vente au tats-unis, ils n'auront qu' virer la fonction XML, donc  moins de prendre une amende, microsoft n'en verra pas la couleur de cette dcision

----------


## s4mk1ng

je penses que c'est l'ide des brevets qui est  jet pour ce qui est de l'appel il va falloir attendre la dcision final.

----------


## B.AF

> D'o tu a vu que microsoft violait des dcisions de justice, des brevets oui mais pas des dcisions de justice. Aprs concernant les brevets, c'est de l'abration car tu peux ne rien crer mais dposer des brevets, comme quoi qu'en france malgrs certains trucs, on est bien de ce ct l de l'athlantique (concernant les brevets.


Passer outre un jugement a s'appelle comment ?

Microsoft a maintenu la vente du produit bien que la cour d'appel refuse le gel des sanctions...Si a ne s'appelle pas violer une dcision de justice...

Et en plus, il vont avoir une procdure acclr...

En France, on a droit un peu plus avanc, mais dans les annes 80, la jurisprudence fut faite du  une nue d'escrocs qui dposaient noms et brevets en "racketant" les entreprises.

Mais bon, comme tout le monde veut de l'amricain, d'ici 10 ans notre droit sera mis  la poubelle je suppose.

----------


## Heureux-oli

Je pense que l'interdiction n'a pas un effet immdiat mais ne devra tre effective qu'en Octobre si MS n'a pas pu trouver une solution.
De plus, MS peut passer outre l'interdiction mais devra s'acquitter de l'amende.

On ne sait toujours pas avec certitude si l'appel que va introduire MS aura un effet suspensif sur la dcision de justice.

Pour l'instant MS est toujours dans la lgalit.

----------


## B.AF

* 

News mise  jour le 13.08.2009

Microsoft passera outre le jugement

Micorsoft vient de dclarer qu'il passera outre l'injonction de la cour du Eastern Texas lui interdisant de vendre Word aux tats-Unis (voir article ci-dessous).* 

Micorsoft dispose de 60j pour s'*xecuter*.
Un dlai d'excution n'a jamais reprsent la capacit de quelqu'un  trouver une solution, c'est un butoir, une date Limite.

Le gel est refus, l'appel est acclr, soit, mais, s'opposer dlibrement  une dcision de justice...D'autant que faire appel ne veut pas dire faire casser le jugement.

Et sur le principe je trouve ulcrant qu'une entreprise se permette de faire une communiqu de presse pour dire qu'elle ne se pliera  l'injonction !

Je suis persuad que drrire a on va encore trouver une brochette d'avocats de manhattan et de cols blancs qui "veulent pas se faire casser les co*****s par un petit juge du texas". 

Ce qui me gne, c'est la moralit du truc, et le fait que l'on mette en vidence que la justice n'est pas  deux vitesses, mais est devenu une vraie boite de vitesses.

----------


## Heureux-oli

> * 
> 
> News mise  jour le 13.08.2009
> 
> Microsoft passera outre le jugement
> 
> Micorsoft vient de dclarer qu'il passera outre l'injonction de la cour du Eastern Texas lui interdisant de vendre Word aux tats-Unis (voir article ci-dessous).* 
> 
> Micorsoft dispose de 60j pour s'*xecuter*.
> ...


Entre une annonce et un fait, il y a une diffrence.
Tant que le dlai fix par le juge n'est pas expir, c'est toujours dans la lgalit.

----------


## Tofalu

> De plus, MS peut passer outre l'interdiction mais devra s'acquitter de l'amende.


Oui, mais bon, faut avouer que c'est quand mme un peu "idiot" comme faon de procder.

Ce n'est pas parce que tu payes les 90 Euros de ton PV pour excs de vitesse que a te donne le droit de rouler  100 au lieu de 90 par la suite ...

Une amende vient condamner un fait, ce n'est pas un "droit"  continuer.




> Pour l'instant MS est toujours dans la lgalit.


Non, du moment qu'une dcision de justice dit "c'est illgal" c'est que c'est illgal. Le dlai d'excution n'est pas une priode pendant laquelle l'activit condamne devient temporairement lgale.




> M'enfin 10 octobre, il y aura 2010


Office 2010 est prvu pour l'anne prochaine, pas en Octobre de cette anne  ::roll::

----------


## Heureux-oli

2010 ne rsout pas pas le problme, il gre le XML comme les autres versions.

----------


## lukeni2

Je pense que cette affaire de brevet commence  devenir du n'importe quoi. on brevette tout et cela risque  terme de devenir nuisible pour l'innovation. Un chercheur travaillant dure pendant des annes peu un jour se rendre compte que tout ces efforts ont t vain, quelqu'un d'autre a dj brevet les rsultats de ces recherches.
En ce qui concerne la condamnation de Microsoft, je suis totalement contre cette dcision. Microsoft trouvera sans doute une solution  ce problme.

----------


## Mdinoc

Je pense que cette dsobissance, c'est aussi une manire de protester contre un jugement qu'on considre injuste.

Exemple: Si X est reconnus coupable de coups et blessures sur Y, alors qu'il SAIT qu'il n'a pas frapp Y. Croyez-vous que X paiera les dommages et intrets autrement que contraint et forc?
S'il a le pouvoir de rsister  ce genre de contrainte, en fera-t-il usage?

Que feriez-vous  sa place, vous sachant innocent? Feriez-vous la mme chose vous sachant coupable?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

MAJ : HP et Dell entrent dans la danse au cot de Microsoft !

----------


## zebulon94

MAJ :



> David contre trois Goliath ?


Sa risque oui, et il risque de rien comprendre  ce qui va leur arriv  ::kill:: . Je suis pret  prendre les paris que MS l'emportera. Mme si la loi est contre eux, Un petit peu d'argent  droite et a gauche et tout ira pour le mieu ^^.

Le rve amricain quoi... une seul loi ... l'argent  ::king::  ::evil:: 

D. ::france::

----------


## Mdinoc

D'un autre ct, quand on voit le brevet en question...  ::roll::

----------


## Traroth2

L'intervention de Dell et de HP dans un conflit dont ils ne sont pas parties n'est rien d'autre qu'une tentative de pression sur la justice pour l'empcher de travailler dans la srnit. C'est trs probablement condamnable, comme attitude. On va voir comment le juge va ragir.

----------


## Mdinoc

Ils _sont_ parties: Ils vendent des ordinateurs, et aimeraient bien en vendre avec Office...

----------


## Traroth2

Non. Juridiquement, les seules parties sont le plaignant et le dfenseur. Un tribunal, ce n'est pas un endroit o on s'exprime librement, simplement parce qu'on a un avis sur la question, hein !

----------


## Mdinoc

Ce n'est pas qu'un avis: L'interdiction de vente de Word _aura_ un effet ngatif sur leurs ventes  eux.

----------


## B.AF

Ah oui, l on est en plein Walker Texas Ranger...
Est-ce que Chuck Norris est suffisamment fort pour dfendre le juge Texan ?

Non mais vraiment la justice amricaine, c'est vraiment de l'entertainment...C'est limite primitif...Le juge qui se fait insulter par les avocats, les "copains" qui viennent faire l'intimidation...

----------


## Traroth2

> Ce n'est pas qu'un avis: L'interdiction de vente de Word _aura_ un effet ngatif sur leurs ventes  eux.


Mais je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. a ne change rien au fait qu'ils ne sont *pas* parties prenantes dans le conflit qui oppose Microsoft et i4i.

----------


## Mdinoc

J'ai du mal  comprendre comment ils peuvent ne pas tre parties prenantes si leurs intrts conomiques sont menacs...

----------


## lukeni2

je me demande comment cette interdiction va se matrialiser, les autres logiciels de la suite office sont aussi interdit ou pas sachant qu'ils sont vendu ensemble. En ce qui concerne les personnes qui ont dj acht, va t-on leur interdire d'utiliser word?

----------


## Heureux-oli

Mme si c'est une avance, MS peut toujours envisager le retour pour un temps au format .doc propritaire avec toutes les consquences.

Un pas en avant, un pas en arrire.




> je me demande comment cette interdiction va se matrialiser, les autres logiciels de la suite office sont aussi interdit ou pas sachant qu'ils sont vendu ensemble. En ce qui concerne les personnes qui ont dj acht, va t-on leur interdire d'utiliser word?

----------


## GrandFather

> Mme si c'est une avance, MS peut toujours envisager le retour pour un temps au format .doc propritaire avec toutes les consquences.


Je n'en suis pas certain, mais de ce que j'ai compris ce n'est pas l'enregistrement des documents au format XML qui est en cause (OOo serait aussi impact, et derrire il y a Sun et Oracle donc du fric  rcuprer), mais une fonctionnalit propre  Office, prsente depuis Office 2003, qui permet de gnrer  partir d'un document un fichier XML rpondant  un schma XSD tiers. Cela suppose qu' un moment donn les informations contenues dans le document soient indexes (par position, style, etc.) et mises en rapport avec les balises dfinies dans le schma, et c'est cette indexation qui ferait l'objet du brevet en question.

----------


## Heureux-oli

> Je n'en suis pas certain, mais de ce que j'ai compris ce n'est pas l'enregistrement des documents au format XML qui est en cause (OOo serait aussi impact, et derrire il y a Sun et Oracle donc du fric  rcuprer), mais une fonctionnalit propre  Office, prsente depuis Office 2003, qui permet de gnrer  partir d'un document un fichier XML rpondant  un schma XSD tiers. Cela suppose qu' un moment donn les informations contenues dans le document soient indexes (par position, style, etc.) et mises en rapport avec les balises dfinies dans le schma, et c'est cette indexation qui ferait l'objet du brevet en question.


J'avais cru comprendre que c'tait pour les fichiers Open XML que le problme se posait.
si c'est pas le cas, c'est encore pire !

----------


## GrandFather

> J'avais cru comprendre que c'tait pour les fichiers Open XML que le problme se posait.


Pas les fichiers OpenXML en eux-mmes, mais les fichiers OXML qui contiennent des sections XML non standards (et donc dfinies par un schma tiers). 



> Today's permanent injunction prohibits Microsoft from selling or importing to the United States any Microsoft Word products that have the capability of opening .XML, .DOCX or DOCM files (XML files) containing custom XML.


L'extraction et la srialisation - donc sparation ou fusion du contenu et du balisage - de telles donnes suppose que l'on emploie des algos tels que dcrits dans le brevet de i4i, et c'est d'ailleurs sans doute le cas dans Office. Maintenant, il s'agit d'algos tellement triviaux et dcrits de manire si imprcise (franchement lisez-les, c'est vers la fin du document, aprs des dizaines de page de pseudo-justification et d'arguties juridiques) que je vois difficilement comment ils auraient pu faire autrement... J'ai moi-mme utilis ce genre de technique (basique, je le rpte) dans quelques-unes de mes applis, je vais donc proposer mon soutien  Microsoft.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 04.09.2009*

Comme annonc prcdemment, la Cour d'Appel a accept la demande d'appel acclr de Microsoft. Mais la Cour a galement *accord  Microsoft le droit de poursuivre les ventes de Word* jusqu'a ce que le verdict final soit rendu (la demande avait t formule il y a deux semaines).

L'injonction du juge texan est donc gele. La Cour a justifi sa dcision en affirmant que Microsoft "mritait" une telle mesure.

----------


## MonsieurSmith

> La Cour a justifi sa dcision en affirmant que Microsoft "mritait" une telle mesure.


Traduire : "La Cour a pris cette dcision parce que c'tait Microsoft" ? a craint, quand mme, ce genre de justice ::roll::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> La firme de Redmond a en effet affirm lors du procs que modifier les versions actuelles et futures de Word serait une tche norme. D'o la demande d'un dlai supplmentaire pour l'application de l'interdiction de vente.
> 
> Or dans le mme temps, constate le juge, Microsoft proposait que le futur Word 2010 n'active pas l'utilisation du XML par dfaut.
> La fonction devrait tre active par l'utilisateur lui-mme.
> De cette manire, *Microsoft affirmait qu'il pourrait comptabiliser le nombre de logiciels utilisant le brevet* de i4i et rmunrer ainsi la socit proportionnellement  l'utilisation qui en tait effectivement fate.
> 
> Cette proposition a doublement dplu au Juge Davis.


Moi c'est ceci que je trouve inquitant ! Ca laisse sous entendre que, ds qu'un utilisateur change une option dans MSWord (et quels autres logiciels ?) Microsoft en soit notifi ! Il n'y aurait pas violation de la vie prive, l ? Qu'est-ce qui se cache derrire cette petite phrase ? 
Si, le changement de paramtre est notifi  Microsoft, qu'en est-il des documents crs, modifis, consults ?  ::?:

----------


## Mdinoc

Tu sais, Microsoft a l'habitude des "anonymous usage statistics" et du "customer experience improvement program"...

----------


## B.AF

> Traduire : "La Cour a pris cette dcision parce que c'tait Microsoft" ? a craint, quand mme, ce genre de justice


C'est ce qui va nous arriver avec la disparition du juge d'instruction. Ce sera fun, celui qui aura le meilleur carnet d'adresse avec le plus d'argent sera toujours dans son droit.

C'est beau le rve amricain.

----------


## Traroth2

> J'ai du mal  comprendre comment ils peuvent ne pas tre parties prenantes si leurs intrts conomiques sont menacs...


Pourtant, ce n'est pas trs difficile  comprendre. i4i a entam une action en justice contre Microsoft pour violation de brevet. Donc si on liste les parties en prsence dans cette action de justice, a donne :

i4iMicrosoft

Aprs, la situation peut dranger normment de gens, mais on peut difficilement interroger toutes les personnes concernes par les consquences de la dcision de justice, parce que a voudrait dire un sacr PAQUET DE MONDE, puisqu'on parle du traitement de texte le plus utilis de la plante, y compris toi et moi ! Mais a n'est pas trs grave, puisque *leur avis n'a STRICTEMENT AUCUNE IMPORTANCE pour dterminer si oui ou non Microsoft a viol les brevets de i4i !!!* Savoir si a les arrange ou non que Word cesse d'tre commercialis est tout simplement hors-sujet.

----------


## Traroth2

> *Mise  jour du 04.09.2009*
> 
> Comme annonc prcdemment, la Cour d'Appel a accept la demande d'appel acclr de Microsoft. Mais la Cour a galement *accord  Microsoft le droit de poursuivre les ventes de Word* jusqu'a ce que le verdict final soit rendu (la demande avait t formule il y a deux semaines).
> 
> L'injonction du juge texan est donc gele. La Cour a justifi sa dcision en affirmant que Microsoft "mritait" une telle mesure.


Donc en gros, a veut dire que normalement, il faudrait geler la vente de Word, mais on ne le fait pas parce que Microsoft "mrite" (?) qu'on ne le fasse pas. Et les intrts de i4i, l-dedans ?

On voit dj le jugement final compltement bidonn au profit de Microsoft se profiler  l'horizon...

Cette histoire dmontre dfinitivement que les brevets sont un systme totalement inique, puisqu'il ne protge que les grosses socits. Si une petite socit a un brevet, elle n'est pas en mesure de faire valoir ses droits, comme on le voit ! Les brevets ne font qu'instaurer une logique du pot de terre contre le pot de fer qui nuit au final aux petites socits, qui sont celles qui innovent rellement, emploient des gens dans les pays dvelopps et y paient des impts.

----------


## spidermario

> *Mise  jour du 04.09.2009*
> 
> Comme annonc prcdemment, la Cour d'Appel a accept la demande d'appel acclr de Microsoft. Mais la Cour a galement *accord  Microsoft le droit de poursuivre les ventes de Word* jusqu'a ce que le verdict final soit rendu (la demande avait t formule il y a deux semaines).
> 
> L'injonction du juge texan est donc gele. La Cour a justifi sa dcision en affirmant que Microsoft "mritait" une telle mesure.


J'imagine que a veut dire que mme une fois sa vente ventuellement interdite, seule la vente le sera, et pas son utilisation.

----------


## Heureux-oli

Il faut parfois tenir compte des retombes conomiques qu'une dcision peut avoir.

MS devrait trouver rapidement un terrain d'entente si violation il y a.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Mise  jour : i4i rpond violemment  Microsoft et l'accuse d'avoir "dtruit son activit"

----------


## Louis Griffont

Au fait c'est quoi i4i ?

----------


## GanYoshi

> Au fait c'est quoi i4i ?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=i4i

de rien  ::D:

----------


## Louis Griffont

Oui, j'avais googler aussi, mais... bon l'anglais c'est pas mon fort. Et puis c'tait aussi pour dire que i4i ... enfin, bon ... rien  f****  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

MAJ : Microsoft accuse son adversaire de mensonge, avant le procs en appel

----------


## _skip

> Au contraire, affirme l'avocat, cette affaire serait monte de toutes pices par des "investisseurs spcialistes du contentieux" ("litigation investors") qui rachtent ou dposent des brevets dans l'unique but d'en tirer des bnfices en attaquant les socits qui les utilisent concrtement (une dmarche dite de "patent troll").


L'existence d'un terme ddi  ce genre de pratique laisserait supposer qu'elle est assez courante, non?




> Mme s'il ne le cite pas, l'avocat accuse donc ouvertement le Northwater Patent Fund qui soutiendrait l'action de i4i.


Ceci fait penser aux actions de cette socit propritaire d'UNIX qui s'en prend  Novell, IBM et au monde linux dont la manoeuvre est elle aussi finance par un groupe tiers qui semble en avoir aprs les accuss.




> Un brevet qu'il remet d'ailleurs en cause puisque, pour lui, l'utilisation du XML telle que dpose par i4i est "trop vidente pour pour pouvoir donner lieu  un dpt".


Cela est entirement vrai, c'est trs vague et ce n'est pas de l'invention. J'espre personnellement que microsoft enterrera I4i et leurs pratiques crapuleuses d'abus de brevet.

----------


## Mdinoc

> L'existence d'un terme ddi  ce genre de pratique laisserait supposer qu'elle est assez courante, non?


En effet.
La socit Microsoft en a galement t accuse quand elle a voulu* breveter le double-clic...

*Je ne sais pas si elle a russi ou non.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Ceci fait penser aux actions de cette socit propritaire d'UNIX qui s'en prend  Novell, IBM et au monde linux dont la manoeuvre est elle aussi finance par un groupe tiers qui semble en avoir aprs les accuss.
> 
> Cela est entirement vrai, c'est trs vague et ce n'est pas de l'invention. J'espre personnellement que microsoft enterrera I4i et leurs pratiques crapuleuses d'abus de brevet.


Le groupe tiers ayant financ la SCO tant Microsoft, j'espre au contraire que Microsoft se fera avoir  son propre jeu.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Cela est entirement vrai, c'est trs vague et ce n'est pas de l'invention.


Juste pour information et en complment de l'article.

Microsoft a dpos un brevet sur le XML qui, lui aussi, fait dbat. 
Les termes employs contre MS sont presque mot pour mot ceux de son avocat contre i4i :

Un brevet sur le XML appartient dsormais  Microsoft

Bien cordialement  tous !

----------


## _skip

Je ne dfend pas microsoft, je condamne la pratique.
Attention  la nuance.  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

"le gant du logiciel qualifie les arguments et les pices de son adversaire de "dnus de sens" ("irrelevant"), d'"histoire  dormir debout" ("breathless tale") et d'"allgations" mensongres"

Microsoft va vraiment s'en sortir simplement en disant "c'est mme pas vrai" ? Parce que l, il n'y a rien d'autre, dans leur "argumentation", si on peut appeler a comme a (a manque un peu trop d'_arguments_, pour a...).

Si c'est le cas, a sera la preuve indiscutable que le systme des brevets est obsolte et n'est plus qu'un systme de parasitage des PME au profit des multinationales !

----------


## dams78

Oula c'est compliqu ce dbat...
Moi j'espre juste que Microsoft va se tourner un peu plus vers des formats libre, et je rve d'un monde o en entreprise je puisse crer un fichier avec la suite Office et le modifier ensuite avec mon Open Office chez moi sans que je me dise mais putain c'est trop moche, elle est parti o ma mise en page?

----------


## pseudocode

Bah, MS va sortir Office-2010 (qui ne contient pas le code incrimin) et ca sera rgl.

----------


## *alexandre*

Encore une belle dmonstration de la stupidit de la justice amricaine ... Ces juges et avocat me font juste penser  une meute affame de hynes ou de vautours.

----------


## dams78

> Encore une belle dmonstration de la stupidit de la justice amricaine ... Ces juges et avocat me font juste penser  une meute affame de hynes ou de vautours.


Ou enfin si un brevet a t dpos il faut bien le respecter.

Aprs est ce que ce brevet est pertinent, a c'est une autre question.

----------


## Thorna

> Moi j'espre juste que Microsoft va se tourner un peu plus vers des formats libre [...]


Euh... je croyais que c'tait le cas de .XML ! Alors, pourquoi se tourner vers le format libre .truc ou .machin , si c'est pour dcouvrir 6 mois plus tard qu'une obscure entreprise de ptahouchnok a brevet le truc ?
Poussons l'affaire: vrifiez-vous en postant ici qu'une partie de la phrase que vous crivez n'a pas dj t brevete par quelqu'un d'autre ?

----------


## xelab

> Encore une belle dmonstration de la stupidit de la justice amricaine ... Ces juges et avocat me font juste penser  une meute affame de hynes ou de vautours.


Cela n'a rien  voir avec la justice amricaine mais avec les lois et brevets qu'elle est cense faire respecter, et ma foi elle le fait avec une certaine rigueur puisqu'elle est capable de condamner la plus grosse socit informatique de leur pays (videmment tout est question d'interprtation sur le brevet en question). Est-ce qu'on verrait en France des grosses socits se faire condamner lourdement pour des pratiques illgales? Eh non, car la justice n'est pas aussi indpendante...

----------


## Heureux-oli

Heu Justice indpendante du pouvoir aux USA ?

Mme si souvent en Europe, la nomination des juges est politise, les juges US sont renouvls aprs les lections par le nouveau pouvoir en place.

Nos changements ne sont pas aussi radicaux.

----------


## edenprog

Ce qui me sidre le plus,c'est le fric qui est demander dans toutes ces histoires.
290 millions de $.Ca troue le cul quand mme.
Je sais que ce n'est rien pour la firme de raymond,mais si on impose des procs  microsoft ou autres entreprises,tous les jours...
et bien,il n'y aura de fric,et vive la ruine.Et on devra se taper du apple  300 euros les 4 giga de mmoire  :8O: 
On vit dans un monde bien triste de nos jours.

----------


## GanYoshi

tu dlires compltement edenprog lol  ::roll::

----------


## edenprog

Je dlire  propos de quoi monsieur Herve-Loiret?

A propos des 300 euros pour la mmoire?

Pas 300,mais dans les 270 en tous cas quand je suis aller chercher les 2*2 giga pour l'imac de mon pre.

----------


## sigap

Bof ! De toute facon la virtualisation devait le faire ! Donc.... ca change pas grand chose !

----------


## Chauve souris

... que les logiciels Microsoft cotent si cher !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Il n'a plus qu' se mettre  l'odt...

----------


## Hinault Romaric

Le systme des brevets est une grosse btise des Amricains. Mais c'est cool de voir une petite entreprise extraire un peu de fric a un gant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Un patch pour rendre Office 2007 lgal*
*Et contrer l'interdiction de vente de Word pour violation de brevet*


Microsoft vient de sortir une mise  jour d'un nouveau genre.

Elle n'ajoute pas de fonctionnalits. Elle en retire.

Avec un patch d'environ 12 MB  tlcharger sur le site officiel de Redmond, Microsoft se conforme, semble-t-il,  la dcision de justice qui l'accusait de violation de brevet sur des fonctionnalits XML de Word (lire prcdemment).

La mise  jour ne concernera que les versions acquises aprs ce dimanche 10 janvier, date de mise en application du jugement.

En dsactivant cette technologie pour les packs vendus aprs cette date, Microsoft entend rendre Office 2007  nouveau lgal.

Dans le mme esprit, la socit a dj fourni un correctif aux constructeurs qui livrent la suite bureautique pr-installe sur leurs machines.
Un patch est galement en cours de ralisation pour Word 2003.

D'aprs Microsoft, cette solution doit lui permettre de continuer  vendre paisiblement Office 2007.

Pas sr que i4i voit la chose de la mme manire. 


Le patch est disponible sur le centre de tlchargement d'Office.



*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les clients qui achteront Office 2007 aprs dimanche installeront ce patch ?
 ::fleche::  Microsoft ne fait-il cela que pour prserver les apparences ?
 ::fleche::  Nous dirigeons-nous vers un nouveau tour de piste juridique pour rendre la modification d'Office automatique via une mise  jour plus classique ?

----------


## bombseb

> Je sais que ce n'est rien pour la firme de raymond,



 ::aie:: 




> Je dlire  propos de quoi monsieur Herve-Loiret?
> 
> A propos des 300 euros pour la mmoire?
> 
> Pas 300,mais dans les 270 en tous cas quand je suis aller chercher les 2*2 giga pour l'imac de mon pre.


et t'tait oblig de l'acheter chez Apple ta RAM ? t'es pas un peu maso des fois ?  :8O:

----------


## Louis Griffont

> et t'tait oblig de l'acheter chez Apple ta RAM ? t'es pas un peu maso des fois ?


Ben, avec Apple, je crois que j'aurais fait la mme chose. Ils sont capables de mettre un truc qui vrifie que les barrettes sont estampilles APPLE sinon y a que la moiti de prise en compte ou a fait planter des applis, ou pire encore.
Avec cette boite, il faut toujours s'attendre au pire !  ::mouarf::

----------


## ILP

En tous cas, ils n'ont rien de prvu pour les mises  jours automatiques via Microsoft Update. Pareil pour la mise  jour de parcs informatique.
 ::fleche::  http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/....aspx?q=974631

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> En tous cas, ils n'ont rien de prvu pour les mises  jours automatiques via Microsoft Update. Pareil pour la mise  jour de parcs informatique.
>  http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/....aspx?q=974631


C'est bien pour cela que i4i risque de vouloir en remettre une couche...  ::aie::

----------


## Teto45

[Mode HS=ON]

'Scusez... votre dbat est trs intressant, mais il commence  y avoir beaucoup de pages. Si on veut prendre le fil de la discussion  la bonne page (ou sauter directement  l'avant dernire) cela devient vite emm...btant et lourd.
Je suggre donc quelque chose, pour tous les chroniqueurs/rdacteurs: Est-ce qu'il serait possible,  chaque MJ (celle visible au 1er post) d'inclure un lien dans son titre -> Je clique sur le titre et hop, je suis transfr directement  la 16me page...
Ce n'est qu'une ide en passant.
'Scusez encore pour le drangement.

[Mode HS=OFF]

----------


## Mdinoc

Cette page donne plus d'infos sur ce que a dsactive, exactement:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/978951

Il semblerait que ce soit vraiment _l'implmentation courante_ du "custom XML markup" qui soit dsactive, vu que cette fonction sera toujours prsente dans le vieux format binaire de Word (COM Structured Storage).

D'un autre ct, le systme de brevets est tellement idiot que si a se trouve, _toute implmentation de a sur un support XML_ est concerne par le brevet en question...

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Le systme des brevets est de plus en plus absurde. Il suffit qu'un couil*** dpose la forme de l'attache-trombone (si ce n'est dj fait  ::aie:: ) pour que d'un coup, on doive les vendre avec un patch qui les fera se dsintgrer...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Interdiction de vente de Word : Microsoft fait  nouveau appel* 
*Et souhaite convoquer tous les juges de l'affaire "en banc" dans une mme salle d'audience* 


L'Empire Microsoft contre-attaque.

C'est aujourd'hui que l'interdiction de vente de Word prend effet sur le sol amricain. En tout cas partiellement puisque Redmond entend supprimer la fonctionnalit incrimine par le tribunal via une mise  jour du programme (lire prcdemment) qui le rendrait  nouveau lgal.

Mais mme le "partiellement" ne semble pas convenir  Redmond. Certainement parce que la socit se doute que i4i ragira  la solution de la mise  jour, qui plus est manuelle.

Microsoft vient donc de lancer une nouvelle procdure d'appel. Et une bien lourde...

L'appel que la socit vient d'interjeter vise  r-entendre la totalit des acteurs du dossier : le plaignant i4i - bien sr - mais aussi et surtout la totalit des juges ayant statu dans cette affaire (dont, pour mmoire, les 3 du premier appel ayant confirm l'interdiction de vente le 22 Dcembre dernier).

Cette procdure est dite "en banc". Une expression du droit amricain trs approprie puisqu'elle laisse bien imaginer les juges assis les uns  cot des autres pour un appel collgial.

De son cot i4i reste de marbre et qualifie ce nouvel pisode de "prvisible".

Comme la dcision qui en ressortira ?

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous quelle dcision en ressortira ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> D'aprs vous quelle dcision en ressortira ?


Bof, qu'est-ce que l'on a  y gagner ? Rien. Alors on s'en fout !

----------


## smyley

> Pas sr que i4i voit la chose de la mme manire.


Question quand mme pour la perspective i4i : si MS retire effectivement le bout de code qui, apparemment, est sous le coup d'un brevet de i4i, de quoi a  se plaindre ce dernier ?
( puisque, vis  vis du dernier procs la conclusion avait t que MS ne pouvais pas vendre le Word qui contenait ce bout de code, et donc plus Word 2007 qui le contenais. Mais si 2007 ne le contient plus, pourquoi l'interdire ? )

----------


## _skip

> Question quand mme pour la perspective i4i : si MS retire effectivement le bout de code qui, apparemment, est sous le coup d'un brevet de i4i, de quoi a  se plaindre ce dernier ?
> ( puisque, vis  vis du dernier procs la conclusion avait t que MS ne pouvais pas vendre le Word qui contenait ce bout de code, et donc plus Word 2007 qui le contenais. Mais si 2007 ne le contient plus, pourquoi l'interdire ? )



La seule motivation de i4i, c'est le fric et rien d'autre, tout a n'est qu'un patent troll depuis le dbut. 
Ils essayeront d'aller aussi loin que possible. 290 millions, a  dj du bien arrondir la fin d'anne, ils en voudront srement encore.

----------


## dams78

> La seule motivation de i4i, c'est le fric et rien d'autre, tout a n'est qu'un patent troll depuis le dbut. 
> Ils essayeront d'aller aussi loin que possible. 290 millions, a  dj du bien arrondir la fin d'anne, ils en voudront srement encore.


Certainement mais combien est ce qu'ils ont perdus depuis que Microsoft utilise leur brevet?

----------


## Lyche

> Certainement mais combien est ce qu'ils ont perdus depuis que Microsoft utilise leur brevet?


Et combien de boites les connaissaient avant que MS utilise "leur brevet" et qu'ils fasse ce procs?

----------


## dams78

> Et combien de boites les connaissaient avant que MS utilise "leur brevet" et qu'ils fasse ce procs?


Attention, je ne cherche pas  les dfendre, je ne connais pas l'histoire. Mais s'ils ont dpos un brevet il faut le respecter. C'est trop facile de dire qu'ils ne cherchent qu' se faire de l'argent sur le dos d'une multi-nationnale, a se trouve cette histoire  faillit les faire couler. Et un procs ce cette envergure doit coter trs cher.

----------


## smyley

Sauf si le brevet est tout sauf "profond". L c'est un brevet sur une certaine construction dans un fichier xml (donc potentiellement avec un brevet on peut rendre tous les fichiers xml susceptible d'tre illgaux ...).

C'est comme faire un brevet sur la souris, sur les bulles  coins arrondis ou sur une page blanche ... (mais a reste valide au yeux de la loi US ...).

----------


## smyley

Tient voil, en gros le brevet c'est "sparer la manipulation du contenu de l'architecture du document" et rajouter un simple diteur xml serait sous le coup du brevet selon ce billet :
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/200...38335008.shtml

----------


## dams78

> Sauf si le brevet est tout sauf "profond". L c'est un brevet sur une certaine construction dans un fichier xml (donc potentiellement avec un brevet on peut rendre tous les fichiers xml susceptible d'tre illgaux ...).
> 
> C'est comme faire un brevet sur la souris, sur les bulles  coins arrondis ou sur une page blanche ... (mais a reste valide au yeux de la loi US ...).


Ok merci pour ces prcisions.

C'est un peu l'arroseur arros du coup...

----------


## lochnar

Quand microsoft cherche enfin  supporter des langages Open sans proposer ses solutions maison, on lui tire dans les pattes...
Aprs vous vous plaigniez qu'ils continuent  faire des solutions propritaires?
Pourquoi partagerait-il avec le monde ce que le monde n'est apparemment pas prt  partager avec eux... :/

----------


## Lyche

> Quand microsoft cherche enfin  supporter des langages Open sans proposer ses solutions maison, on lui tire dans les pattes...
> Aprs vous vous plaigniez qu'ils continuent  faire des solutions propritaires?
> Pourquoi partagerait-il avec le monde ce que le monde n'est apparemment pas prt  partager avec eux... :/


- Quelque soit la manire dont on s'y prenne, on s'y prend toujours mal.

ou inverse

- Quelque soit la solution offert, l'utilisateur n'est jamais content.

----------


## Caine

Si seulement MS pouvait virer cette daube d'XML et en revenir  un vrai format de fichier.

Il manque cette option dans le sondage.

----------


## Lyche

Heu, le xml est quand mme bien plus efficace pour le formatage de fichier que les csv quand mme..

----------


## Galactus13

> Heu, le xml est quand mme bien plus efficace pour le formatage de fichier que les csv quand mme..


Chacun son avis,
Moi je prfre le format cvs, plus simple  exploiter !
<MSG>
Il est amusant de constater qu'un "format" que j'ai invent voici plus de 25 ans est a la mode aujourd'hui ! </Fin>
Bon, le language est britich maintenant ! J'aurais d le faire breveter ! Pfff ....

----------


## smyley

(Juste comme a, le brevet ne porte pas sur le xml mais juste sur une certaine structure de sparation  priori ...)

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Affaire Word : la Cour d'Appel confirme la condamnation de Microsoft* 
*Et souligne le caractre volontaire de la violation de brevets* 


Microsoft a demand  la Cour Fdrale d'Appel de reconsidrer sa dcision. Elle ne l'a pas fait.

Dans son procs qui l'oppose  la socit i4i, Microsoft vient donc de perdre un nouveau round. La Justice considre en effet que Word, le traitement de texte de Redmond, a bel et bien enfreint des brevets appartenant  la "petite" socit.

La dcision d'un des juges souligne mme le _"caractre volontaire"_ de la violation de brevet, puisque les preuves apportes par i4i montraient clairement que des employs de Microsoft avaient assist  la prsentation des technologies de leur concurrent.

L'appel que Redmond avait interjet visait  entendre  nouveau la totalit des acteurs du dossier : le plaignant i4i - bien sr - mais aussi la totalit des juges ayant statu dans cette affaire (dont, pour mmoire, les 3 du premier appel qui avaient confirm l'interdiction de vente, le 22 Dcembre dernier).

Cette procdure est dite "en banc", une expression du droit amricain trs approprie qui laisse imaginer les juges assis les uns  cot des autres pour un appel collgial.

Les chances qu'une telle audience "en banc" se produise sont donc aujourd'hui quasi nulles, sauf coup de thtre.

Microsoft peut cependant encore porter l'affaire devant la Cour Suprme.

Pour le PDG de i4i, il s'agit l d'une _"dcision encore plus dtaille et argumente qui va dans notre sens"_.

Microsoft n'a pas encore ragi.

La socit risque encore un peu plus d'tre condamne  verser 240 millions de dollars de dommages et intrts  son adversaire.

----------


## spidermario

Pour avoir utilis du XML pour sparer le contenu de la mise en forme.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 15.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Microsoft a 6 semaines pour verser 290 millios de dollars, dans l'affaire de l'interdiction de vente de Word*

Comme annonc dans la news prcdente, Microsoft a perdu son procs en appel contre i4i. Le tribunal a eu quelques peines  dterminer le montant de l'amende qui tait  verser, il s'est alors bas sur le calcul suivant : 2.1 millions de copies de Word (vendues lors de la priode posant problme) multiplies par 95 euros (la somme de royalties que i4i aurait du recevoir par copie),  cela s'ajoutent les intrts, et on arrive  la somme finale de 290 millions de dollars.

La firme de Redmond a un dlai de 6 semaines pour rgler cette note.

On ne sait pas encore si Microsoft va se satisfaire de cette dcision, ou si un appel sera lanc auprs de la cour Suprme.

Pour l'instant, et mme si Microsoft paie ce qui lui est demand, Word sera vendu sans la fonction XML  l'origine de toute l'affaire.

----------


## _skip

La prochaine fois que quelqu'un se plaint du caractre ferm des formats microsoft, on saura vers quel topic l'orienter.

Tout cet argent pour un pseudo brevet sur une chose tellement vidente! Ils doivent faire des gros rires chez I4i.
Only in america...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

Euh... 95 euros, n'est-ce pas _plus cher_ que Word lui-mme?

----------


## huit_six

Bonjour,
Je rejoins medinoc, qu'est-ce qui justifie ce prix qui me parait exorbitant ?
J'avoue ne pas connatre le prix de MS Office, ne l'utilisant pas, mais je ne pensais mme pas que a coutait aussi cher que 95  :8O:

----------


## trenton

En mme temps il me semble que Microsoft est POUR les brevets logiciels, et aimeraient les voir arriver en Europe. Aprs, la loi c'est la loi.

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

C'est pour Word et pas pour Office.

Une licence de Word cote en Europe au environs de 120 

Moins si on considre une licence Office Home & Student

----------


## Louis Griffont

Cette histoire de brevets, pour le coup, je dirais que c'est l'arroseur arros

----------


## huit_six

> Salut,
> 
> C'est pour Word et pas pour Office.
> 
> Une licence de Word cote en Europe au environs de 120 
> 
> Moins si on considre une licence Office Home & Student


Bonjour,
Merci des prcisions, du coup ma question devient :
Est-ce que rellement le prjudice peut-tre valu  95 euros de perte pour i4i, sachant que le jugement concerne une petite fonction qui est extrmement mineure par rapport  l'ensemble du logiciel !
Si une autre bote gagne ce genre de procs contre Microsoft, ils finiront par avoir vendu leur logiciel  perte...

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 02.03.2010 par Katleen*
*La Cour refuse de rexaminer l'appel demand par Microsoft, dans l'affaire qui l'oppose  i4i*

La bataille semble en trs mauvaise voie pour Microsoft. Suite  la condamnation que la firme a copp (voir news prcdentes ci-dessous), elle avait fait appel auprs de la US Court of Appeals du circuit fdral.

Mais les 12 juges de cette Cour ont refus de r-entendre le cas.

Ultime et dernier recours pour la firme de Redmond : la Court Suprme.

Microsoft n'a pas encore annonc si oui ou non il saisira cette option de la dernire chance. Pour l'instant, l'entreprise se dit juste non satisfaite du refus essuy. Avant d'voquer la possibilit de passer " la prochaine tape".

En fait, Microsoft a encore une autre possibilit : en mars, trois juges ont remis en cause le ct "volontaire" de la violation du brevet. De ce fait, Microsoft serait en droit de demander une rvision du jugement par la totalit de la cour.

i4i est, de son ct, "ravi" du jugement qu'il peroit comme la fin "d'une longue et dure procdure" et un message d'encouragement "aux petites entreprises et  la protection de leurs inventions".

----------


## _skip

> i4i est, de son ct, "ravi" du jugement qu'il peroit comme la fin "d'une longue et dure procdure" et un message d'encouragement "aux petites entreprises et  la protection de leurs *inventions*".


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
Si on retire le fait que c'est ce que ferait *n'importe* quel programmeur autodidacte  qui on demanderait de stocker un document texte avec mise en forme en XML.

----------


## Teto45

Si cela pouvait  suffisamment faire peur  Krosoft et aux autres pour qu'ils commencent  se dire que le brevet logiciel, finalement, a apporte plus d'ennuis qu'autre chose, peut-tre que cela les amnerait  faire pression pour faire modifier la loi...

On peut rver. ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Affaire Word : La Cour Suprme accepte d'entendre Microsoft* 
*Vers une remise en cause du systme de brevets amricain ?*

*Mise  jour du 30/11/10, par Hinault Romaric*

La Haute Cour de Justice amricaine a dcid d'entendre Microsoft dans l'affaire l'opposant  i4i.

La Cour a dclar qu'elle examinerait bien l'appel de Microsoft aprs sa condamnation  verser 290 millions de dollars  i4i.

Pour mmoire, cette affaire de violation de brevet concerne une ancienne version de Word. Elle oppose depuis dj plus d'un an la socit canadienne i4i  Microsoft, affaire qui avait abouti  une condamnation de Redmond  verser une somme de 290 millions de dollars et  l'interdiction de vente de Office (lire ci-avant) .

Aprs plusieurs mois, et l'chec de sa demande de r-examiner de l'affaire dans sa totalit, Microsoft a enfin la possibilit de faire entendre ses derniers arguments et se flicite de cette dcision de la Haute Cour.

 Nous nous flicitons de la dcision du Tribunal  a dclar David Howard, avocat de Microsoft dans un communiqu.  les questions souleves dans cette affaire sont essentielles pour l'intgrit de notre systme de brevets. Nous sommes impatients de prsenter notre cas devant la Cour Suprme .

i4i, suite  cette dcision, dclare pour sa part que Microsoft cherche  rcrire l'histoire et le droit des brevets des Etats Unis. Une tche qui concerne, d'aprs le canadien, le Congrs et non les tribunaux.

La rouverture du dossier pourrait en tout faire repartir  zro.

Et engager une rflexion en profondeur sur le brevet logiciel  l'amricaine.

*Source* : Wall Street Journal 


*Et vous ?*


 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce nouveau virement de situation dans cette affaire?
 ::fleche::  Microsoft pourrait-il faire annuler la condamnation a verser 290 millions de dollars ?


*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## _skip

Dans un sens, j'aimerai bien que microsoft arrive  mettre en avant le fait que la techno brevete est juste trop vidente pour faire l'objet d'une protection. 
Par contre je doute fort qu'un ventuel succs permette de remettre en cause tout le systme de brevet logiciel. Tout le monde sait que c'est foireux mais la rforme est pas pour demain.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dans un sens, j'aimerai bien que microsoft arrive  mettre en avant le fait que la techno brevete est juste trop vidente pour faire l'objet d'une protection.


Le problme c'est que ce brevet date de 1994, donc  l'poque, l'objet n'tait peut-tre pas si vident que cela.  ::?:

----------


## screetch

Qui plus est, Microsoft l'a fait sciemment, ce qui est une circonstance largement aggravante.

----------


## Traroth2

"La rouverture du dossier pourrait en tout faire repartir  zro.

Et engager une rflexion en profondeur sur le brevet logiciel  l'amricaine"

Tout faire repartir  zro, sans doute. Engager une rflexion en profondeur sur le brevet logiciel  l'amricaine, a me parait beaucoup plus douteux. Microsoft justifie mme sa requte par la "prservation de l'intgrit de leur systme de brevets" ! Les grosses socits ne veulent pas a du tout, car elles sont les premires  bnficier du fonctionnement actuel.

Au contraire, cette affaire montre  quel point le systme est pervers : les brevets, c'est vraiment le pot de terre contre le pot de fer ! Si c'tait i4i qui avait viol un brevet de Microsoft, a fait longtemps que Microsoft leur aurait fait rendre gorge et que l'entreprise aurait mis la cl sous la porte ! Mais quand c'est la petite entreprise qui est dans son droit contre la grosse, a tergiverse, a traine des pieds, et vous allez voir qu'au final, on va faire une exception "pour Microsoft" et que c'est quand mme i4i qui va morfler !

Conclusion : ce systme de brevets empche l'innovation en bloquant les petites socits, celles qui innovent rellement !

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,
Je suppose que si un juge a condamn Mircrosoft, c'est qu'il avait une raison. La sanction est-elle normale, on sait que chez l'oncle Sam on fait souvent dans la dmesure, mais il faut rester cens.

Aujourd'hui, ce code "litigieux" n'est plus prsent, un correctif a t dit pour l'liminer de Word.

----------


## Aurance

Comme tous les sondages, nous sommes obligs, si l'on dsire participer, de faire un choix qui limite le reflet de notre pense.

 Bien fait pour Microsoft, c'est pas bien de voler les ides des autres.
_- Certainement, c'est pas bien de voler mais je n'ai jamais (je veux dire rarement) utilis Word et je n'ai jamais entendu parler de cette socit canadienne._

 Ce juge est un malade, il faut l'enfermer.
_- Son dossier concernant la question est sans doute plus consistant et tay que le mien. Et, vu le pognon en jeu : je ne crois pas que la tche a t confie  un type qui sort de la facult de droit. (hier matin avant la neige)_

 Le systme des brevets amricains est une honte, la preuve
_- C'est vrai que c'est une honte parfois quand il sagit de socits chimiques, ptrolifres, minires ou pharmaceutiques qui sont inattaquables, qui se rservent le droit de polluer en toute lgalit._

 Les brevets a devrait tre interdit, c'est un frein  la crativit.
_- Sur ce sujet chacun son point de vue - imaginons un crateur qui ne se protge pas et qui pond l'ide du sicle. (un moteur  eau par exemple) Aussitt, puisqu'aucun brevet n'est dpos jusqu'alors, une grosse socit ptrolifre s'en acquire les droits et la paternit et enterre le projet aux oubliettes. Mme le gratuit doit tre brevet si l'on ne veut pas qu'il passe en de mauvaises mains._

 a ne va rien changer  ma vie j'utilise Notepad
_- J'ai vot pour a, en fait j'utilise un quivalent de machine  crire perfectionn pour Mac (Bean, une version volue de TextEdit). Je n'ai pas besoin d'une usine  gaz car il y a quelques annes j'crivais encore avec un stylo sur du papier._

 Sans avis
_- Si je n'avais pas d'avis, je n'aurais pas vot_

----------


## MABROUKI

Cette histoire de brevet est en fait une guerre contre le monopole logiciel de Microsoft  et c'est une bonne chose.

c'est aussi une gueguerre  l'americaine dont beaucoup de tenants et aboutissants nous echappent.

Mais comme l'industrie du logiciel est bien developpee aux usa, elle  sent egalement une forte odeur d'argent.

On voit d'ailleurs que Microsoft prefere un arrangement  l'amiable avec cette compagnie americano-canadienne(faites vous une difference entre un americain et un canadien ,ou entre un americain et un anglais).

Il a trouve la parade ,il fait les patch ,annule son contrat et i4i gagne le proces mais  l'avenir elle n'aura rien.

Il maintient l'xml, et i4i gagnera plus sur les royalties en gardant le contrat tel quel puisqu'il y un contrat et la promesse d'autres contrat.   
C'est a i4i,de choisir.
Microsoft a deja choisi....
BONNE SOIREE......

----------


## Mdinoc

> Les brevets a devrait tre interdit, c'est un frein  la crativit.
> _- Sur ce sujet chacun son point de vue - imaginons un crateur qui ne se protge pas et qui pond l'ide du sicle. (un moteur  eau par exemple) Aussitt, puisqu'aucun brevet n'est dpos jusqu'alors, une grosse socit ptrolifre s'en acquire les droits et la paternit et enterre le projet aux oubliettes. Mme le gratuit doit tre brevet si l'on ne veut pas qu'il passe en de mauvaises mains._


Euh, il y a confusion l: Si "les brevets sont interdits", la grosse socit ptrolire ne peut *pas* en acqurir les droits et la paternit, c'est justement le principe.

----------


## Aurance

> Euh, il y a confusion l: Si "les brevets sont interdits", la grosse socit ptrolire ne peut *pas* en acqurir les droits et la paternit, c'est justement le principe.


Exact ! J'aurais du tourner mon clavier 7 fois dans ma bouche avant d'crire.  ::oops::

----------

